# [LPF] Waking the Dead



## DrJest (Aug 7, 2012)

A stalwart band seeks to find a missing person for a busy city guardsman

Game INFO:
DM: DrJest
Judge: unknown
Starting Date: August 7th, 2012
Ending Date: unknown
Game Days: unknown

Characters:

Menik played by @kenim





Lem the Cook played by @Deuce Traveler 





Tasanto Nysys played by @Satin Knights 





Dolgrin Truddiggun played by @possum 





[sblock=Encounter Tracking]
no encounters yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Rewards Tracking]
Preamble: Retainer of 200gp (50gp each)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 7, 2012)

Tasanto follows the whitecloak into the back room and wonders what tests  this one will administer before handing out the job.  At least there  are no maidens of archery  this time to compete against.  He didn't mind that Thiera's shot had  perfect aim.  It was the tense moment of making sure the recruiter was  going to survive.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 7, 2012)

Lem also joins, whistling a happy tune.  Working for the city would be a change of pace.  A welcome change of pace.


----------



## kinem (Aug 7, 2012)

Once they are in the private room Menik takes a seat, and drinks his mead. As he waits for the Lieutenant to explain the job, he ponders what spells he'll buy with the new coin. _This is good mead. Might be I've had a little too much ..._


----------



## possum (Aug 8, 2012)

Dolgrin comes into the room last, the dwarf looking at the private room of the inn.  "Huh," he says before sitting down.  "Didn't know that this room was here."


----------



## DrJest (Aug 9, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]
I meant to put up the opening post last night, but something came up. Will do when I get home from work tonight. Everyone's checked in, so we should be ready to go!
[/sblock]


----------



## DrJest (Aug 10, 2012)

"Very well, please have a seat."

Kelnin sits at the head of the table and begins pulling handfuls of gold coins from the sack.

"Let me start off with the fact that it is I that need your help and not the city guard. You know the village of Capoe?"

[sblock=DC 10 Knowledge Reveals]
Capoe is a small farming village about 7 leagues south by southeast from Venza. The inhabitants of Capoe are mostly human and halfling, and are considered by most to be backwood, backward, and overly superstitous. It exists in a hilly wooded area, so the farmable land is mostly very small plots. However, those plots seem to be extraordinarily fertile.
It can be reached easily by an overgrown and not oft used road that cuts south of the Eastern Trade Route a bout a league east 
of Venza. The small tavern/general store is known to brew a fantastic juniper mead.
[/sblock]

"Well my brother-inlaw, Malcom, farms a small plot just south of the village. My lovely Elaine is very close to her brother, but has not heard from him for sometime."

Kelnin has emptied the sack and begins stacking the coins into neat piles.

"I had planned to take a little leave and travel to Capoe to see if he was okay, but some disturbing reports have come up. It would seem that
two villagers have come up missing in Capoe over the last month. This we have heard from a travelling bard that has recently visited the village.
Unfortunately, my leave was cancelled and Venza has not the resources to send White Cloaks to investigate the disappearances. This is where you come in."

Kelnin has neatly arranged all the coins in to 8 stacks of about 25 coins each.

"I would like to hire you to check in on Malcom. It is possible that he is ill or there is another reason for his silence, but we need to be sure. I'm not strictly supposed to say this, but there have been reports of small bands of orcs in the hills between the East Trade Road and Capoe. I am willing to pay you 50 gold drakes each for one weeks service with another 100 drakes upon completion if you can prove you have spoken to Malcom or know his whereabouts."

Kelnin slides two stacks toward each of you.

"Can you do this?"





--Lieutenant Peurligh Kelnin--


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 11, 2012)

*Tasanto ~ half-elf*

"Krakchaw!" in orcish.  "Find your guy Malcom safely at the local watering hole hiding from the misses or ask the local orcs if they have seen him.  That shouldn't be too difficult to do.  Yes, we will do this, me and Nysys that is.  Don't want to speak for the others here."  Fumbling over his words, Tasanto figures he has said enough.


----------



## possum (Aug 12, 2012)

"Seems simple enough," Dolgrin states before letting loose a laugh.  "Then again, the last time I said that it ended with me being led through the wilderness blind with a rope around me waist."  He settles down a bit before continuing.  "I'm sure your kin is just fine and we'll make sure of it if he somehow isn't."


----------



## kinem (Aug 12, 2012)

"Sounds fair to me. And I know what it's like to have kin go missing - as my brother Kyle did - so I certainly hope we can help" Menik says. "We will do all we can."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 13, 2012)

*Lem the Cook, Monk 2*

"I would be happy to take this up, and not just for the coin.  Such worries can throw one's heart off balance to the point that not even a hearty meal will heal the spirit.  I'm all for aiding you, despite the risk of running into orcs."


----------



## DrJest (Aug 14, 2012)

Kelnin audibly breathes a sigh of relief.

"I thank you all. Please leave soon. I will meet you back here in seven days to discover what you have learned. My recommendation is that you begin your search at the tavern in Capoe. It is called the Otter Stop Inn and doubles as a general store. You could ask around there."

Kelnin rises from the table, clearly not intent on recovering the coins.

"This is your retainer. There should be 50 gold drakes for each of you. Are there any questions I can answer for you before you depart?"

[sblock=OOC]
Please take this time to RP any interactions between the party and to take care of any business such as purchasing last minute items from the Mystic Pearl.

I will begin with your journey on the road to Capoe when you have each confirmed that you are ready to set out.

Please also take the time to let me know what general posture the party travels in (order of march, weapons out if any, etc) and ensure to add a mini-stat block to your posts.

Good Luck!
[/sblock]





--Lieutenant Peurligh Kelnin--


----------



## possum (Aug 15, 2012)

"We'll make sure to check the store first then," Dolgrin says as he graciously takes the small bag of golden coins.  "I'll need to stop for some provisions first."


----------



## possum (Aug 17, 2012)

A few minutes later, Dolgrin is back at the door of the inn, waiting for the others to rejoin him.  He hasn't purchased much, but the worn down battleaxe on his back is gone, replaced with a new and more well-crafted version.


----------



## kinem (Aug 17, 2012)

"Time to go and rent horses, unless anyone has a better idea" Menik says.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 17, 2012)

Tasanto collects his share of coins. "Well, the kitty in me was intending to just jog there.  It depends on if you get fast horses or slower ponies as to if I can keep up on my own.  Where can one rent horses in this town?" [sblock=hint]The Grand Stable of Venza is already established for renting horses at 10 gp/week.  Tasanto hasn't been there, but the other three characters have. [/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Half-elf Tasanto: AC 12, HP 27, Init -2, Low-light vision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12, Move 30'
Unarmed Strike +2, d6+1, Stunning Fist 1/day
Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +2, d6+1
Dagger +2, d4+1
Sling, -1, d4+11..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +0, Will +9

.... Not summoned currently ....
Cattaur Tasanto AC 20 HP 24/24 real, 20/20 temp,   Init +2, Darkvision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +4, d4+2
 Bite +4, d6+2 
Unarmed Strike +4, d6+2, Stunning Fist 1/day
Lucerne Hammer +4, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+2
Dagger +4, d4+2
Sling, +4, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +4, Will +9
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 2 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
.............Consumables: 1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (50/50 charges)
.............Consumables: 6 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
...,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
.....Immediate Actions: Enter Snake Stance
If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO
.....Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+12 against one strike 
.....Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
.............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects:
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 17, 2012)

"The Grand Stable of Venza has horses," Lem says with a wink.  "I have enough food and water to make the trip, but I will use the retainer to go towards renting a mount from there."

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Lem the Cook (2nd Level Monk of the Empty Hand)
HP: 14/14; AC: 19; AC Touch: 19; AC Flatfooted: 11; INIT: +7; BAB: +1; CMB: +5; CMD: 17; Fortitude: +4; Reflex: +9; Will: +7; Speed: 15'

-Unarmed Strike: Attack: +7; Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Flurry of Blows: Attack: +6/+6; Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Thrown Flask of Acid: Ranged Touch Attack: +7; Damage: 1d6, Crit: Nil, Range: 10 feet, Special: 1hp splash acid damage to those within 5 feet; 12 Flasks of Acid
--Thrown Tanglefoot Bag: Ranged Touch Attack: +7; hit target gains –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity and must make a DC 15 Reflex save or be glued to the floor; 1xTanglefoot Bag[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Aug 18, 2012)

"A pony for me," Dolgrin says as he walks with the rest of the group.  "As long as there are no pranks this time..." he trails off, remembering the stench even if he wasn't the one to be sickened by it.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 19, 2012)

Turning back to Kelnin, "Having a group of strangers enter town and start asking about you is bound to make someone suspicious.  What are we to say to Malcom so he knows it is you that sent us?  I wouldn't want to end up on the wrong end of a pitchfork over a misunderstanding."

"And does he have a wife too?  What would her name be?"


----------



## DrJest (Aug 22, 2012)

Satin Knights said:


> Turning back to Kelnin, "Having a group of strangers enter town and start asking about you is bound to make someone suspicious. What are we to say to Malcom so he knows it is you that sent us? I wouldn't want to end up on the wrong end of a pitchfork over a misunderstanding."
> 
> "And does he have a wife too? What would her name be?"




"Hmmmm.... You may be right about that. Just tell him that Elaine is worried about him and wants to know why he hasn't written. The villagers know her as well so you should be able to do a little name dropping..."








--Lieutenant Peurligh Kelnin--


----------



## DrJest (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelnin bids you farewell and Godspeed as you begin your job.

*The Party Sets Out*

After spending the rest of the day picking up any last minute essentials and securing horses from the Grand Stables of Venza, you decide to head out at first light the following day.

The next morning, the sky threatens rain as light gray clouds loom over Venza. Everything secure and ready to go, the party sets out.

As you head eastward along the Eastern Trade Route, you easily locate the southward road to Capoe after about an hours travel. A Venzan patrol, obviously returning to the city along the trade route, hails you as you begin to turn south. After they are convinced that you are not ne'er-do-wells, they warn you that there was an orc attack on a merchant several miles east yesterday. The merchants guards were able to drive them off with no casualties, but you should still be careful.

By mid morning, the threat of rain becomes a reality and the sky opens up to soak you to the bones. Along the little used road to Capoe, this makes the going very slow. What should have been a single days ride will clearly take longer.

Even though the rain lets up in the early evening, you believe there are likely 3 leagues to travel, and probably not a good idea at night. 
You find a suitable camp spot and begin setting up camp for the night.

[sblock=Game Information]It is early evening and still there is still light, even though it is overcast. I've placed you all on the map but I am not clear who leased horses and ponies so I will need to add those.
I will need you to each roll a perception check and initiative, as you are going about your business directly after camp is set up.
Also, if you are unhappy with the token I created for you, please let send me an image you would like me to use instead.  You can find the tokens on the map and I have added them to the first post.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC GM Absence]I apologize for not getting this up sooner, but multiple factors conspired against me this weekend. One of the biggest distractions was not understanding map software but I've got that fixed now![/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 22, 2012)

Tasanto pulls out a lot of rope and a hammock from his haversack.  With a few incantations of mage hand, he strings his hammock up in the low branches of the nearby tree so as to not be sleeping on a wet, muddy ground this night. 

"I can take the first watch.  Dolgrin's dwarven eyes are as good as mine looking through the night's darkness, so he can have the middle.  Menik and Lem can share the last watch of the morning.  That way, we have our casters sleeping straight through without interruptions."

 Considering the warning, he invokes the incantation of mages armor for  the evening's watch so the spell energies of the day are not unused.   Warming his trail rations a bit in the fire, he has he meal and watches  as night falls.
[sblock=actions]Hang hammock, cast mage armor, eat dinner, stand watch with lucerne hammer in hand, recast mage armor when first expires.
Tasanto jogged along the way, so didn't rent a horse.  He moves the same pace as a pony.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Half-elf Tasanto: AC 12, HP 27, Init -2, Low-light vision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12, Move 30'
Unarmed Strike +2, d6+1, Stunning Fist 1/day
Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 with 10' reach
 Handbo +2, d6+1
Dagger +2, d4+1
 Sling, -1, d4+11..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +0, Will +9

Cattaur Tasanto AC 24 FF 22 HP 24/24 real, 20/20 temp,   Init +2, Darkvision 60' 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +4, d4+2
 Bite +4, d6+2 
Unarmed Strike +4, d6+2, Stunning Fist 1/day
Lucerne Hammer +4, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+2
Dagger +4, d4+2
Sling, +4, d4+2..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +4, Will +9
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2-1/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 2 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
.............Consumables: 1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (50/50 charges)
.............Consumables: 5 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
...,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
.....Immediate Actions: Enter Snake Stance
If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO
.....Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+12 against one strike 
.....Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
.............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
...........Effects: Mage Armor 3 hours each, cast twice to cover 6 hours tonight
Current Stance: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 22, 2012)

*Lem the Cook, Halfling Monk 2*

Lem says cheerfully, "Works for me.  Before I turn in, I'll see what I can scrounge up for breakfast."  He casts his eyes around the camp, looking for plants that would spicen up their dry rations.


----------



## kinem (Aug 22, 2012)

"I agree."

After dinner, Menik settles into his bedroll. "Good night, and good luck on your watches."


----------



## possum (Aug 23, 2012)

"Aye, don't forget to wake me," Dolgrin says as he lays down in his own bedroll and pulls the light blanket over his head to shield the light from the fire from his eyes.  Within a few minutes, a light snoring can be heard from the bedroll.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 31, 2012)

OOC: Bump... for Great Justice!


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 6, 2012)

Setting up camp is a miserable affair.  The day's downpour soaked everything and makes starting a fire difficult.  Eventually the fire gets going and its warm glow goes a long way towards making the camp more comfortable.  Lem manages to find a bit of jack-by-the-hedge and adding bits of the spicy plant to the rations warms almost as much as the fire.

Lem, Menik, and Dolgrin all settle in for a bit of sleep as Tasanto stands first watch.  Midway through his watch a light breeze picks up and the thick clouds above begin breaking up.  Dolgrin's watch is likewise uneventful and he quickly goes back to snoring quietly when Lem and Menik take their watch.

As Menik and Lem watch, a sound catches the halfling's attention.  Lem is just about ready to chalk it up to his imagination when he hears the noise again and sees Menik perk up and turn searching for the source of the noise; clearly not a figment of Lem's mind.  Searching intently Lem spots two stoop-shouldered figures with bestial, flat faces and tusk-like teeth though Menik is still looking for the threat.  One orc holds a javelin and the second carries a falchion in his hands.  The orcs, for that is surely what they must be, raise their weapons in preparation for rushing into the camp but Lem is quicker still...









*OOC:*


Combat: Round One.  Lem is up.
The orcs have initiative but Lem's quick reflexes will give him a free standard action before the orcs can act.  Then the orcs act, then the entire party (including Lem).





Warning: The map is huge. Edited for size.  
[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
Orcs
Adventurers

Map:




Party:
Dolgrin Truddiggun: 29/29 hit points remaining
Lem the Cook: 14/14 hit points remaining
Menik: 12/12 hit points remaining
Tasanto: 27/27 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: 

Conditions in Effect:
--Prone & sleeping (Dolgrin)
--Prone/Hammock & sleeping (Tasanto)

Enemy Status:
Orc 1 (AC ?): 0 damage taken; unwounded
Orc 2 (AC ?): 0 damage taken; unwounded
Orc 3 (AC ?): 0 damage taken; unwounded[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 6, 2012)

*Lem the Cook, Halfling Monk 2*

"I'm telling you lads, it's always like this with company dropping in when you're only planning a small meal," Lem says as he rushes forward to meet the orcs (moves to H23), keeping his arms up and legs ready to act totally in defense.

OOC:
[sblock]
Disregard my dice rolls.  I thought I was in range, but I am not.  Lem will move and then act in total defense.

And the map looks great, but I still can't get it to work at my job.  Probably a firewall blocking the images.
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Lem the Cook (2nd Level Monk of the Empty Hand)
HP: 14/14; AC: 20; AC Touch: 20; AC Flatfooted: 12; INIT: +7; BAB: +1; CMB: +5; CMD: 17; Fortitude: +4; Reflex: +9; Will: +7; Speed: 15'

-Unarmed Strike: Attack: +7; Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Flurry of Blows: Attack: +6/+6; Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Thrown Flask of Acid: Ranged Touch Attack: +7; Damage: 1d6, Crit: Nil, Range: 10 feet, Special: 1hp splash acid damage to those within 5 feet; 12 Flasks of Acid
--Thrown Tanglefoot Bag: Ranged Touch Attack: +7; hit target gains –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity and must make a DC 15 Reflex save or be glued to the floor; 1xTanglefoot Bag 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 6, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]First, I've downsized the map.  I hope that will enable you to see it, DT.  If it is another issue let me know and I'll try to remember to provide descriptions accurate enough that you can operate without a map.  At this point in time, Lem is 60 feet away from the nearest orc.  Two orcs are coming out from behind some trees; the second ten feet behind the first.  The ground between you and the orcs is fairly clear and will provide no impediment to movement.

Second, actions.  DT, since you couldn't see the map and didn't know the range, I'll allow you to edit your action.  Plus, you've given me about two full rounds of actions and that doesn't take into account any movement.  Right now, I need a single round of action from Lem (previously I said standard action but I think it's supposed to be a full round of actions.  I'll check with perrinmiller since I got this system from him and see what he thinks).  The initiative count is as follows:
Rnd1/a - Lem, full round of actions
Rnd1/b - Orcs, full round of actions
Rnd1/c - Party (including Lem), full round of actions

[sblock=Initiative explained]Ok, it occurs to me that most of you may not have encountered this version of initiative.  I'll explain how I handle it.
1. Roll Initiative for every participant individually (even each monster individually).
3. Then average each side for the order between good guys and bad. So high initiative helps your side.
2. Then on the losing side, check the individual rolls. If any rolls beat all of the winning side's rolls then they (and only they) get to act first in Round 1 and then they go again when their losing side goes. So that Rogue with Improved Initiative helps his side win, but if they lose yet he still beats the other side individually, he gets to go first. (This keeps it worthwhile to invest in initiative, even using group initiatives).[/sblock]
In the future, unless you are preparing for an absence, please only state your current group of actions.  Giving more than that is generally unnecessary and a waste of effort on your part since the combat will likely necessitate a change in the PCs actions.  Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 6, 2012)

OOC: Sorry.  Post fixed.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 7, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: Sorry.  Post fixed.




No need to apologize; there's bound to be an adjustment period as we learn each others' gaming styles.  Did you want Lem to take his standard action?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 7, 2012)

OOC: Yes please.


----------



## possum (Sep 7, 2012)

"Twice cursed orcs," Dolgrin yells out as he retrieves the battleaxe from the pack beside him and stands up.  He has no armor on at the moment, and the dwarf knows that there isn't enough time to don it even improperly.  "Ye ruined my sleep!"


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 7, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: Yes please.




Sorry, I don't seem to be communicating very well.  You currently have a move action posted (to H23) and are entitled to also take a standard action before the orcs act.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 7, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> Sorry, I don't seem to be communicating very well.  You currently have a move action posted (to H23) and are entitled to also take a standard action before the orcs act.




OOC: Post updated.  Lem will stand in total defense.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 7, 2012)

Lem moves a short way forward and settles into a defensive posture in preparation for the orc's advance.

The orcs roar and race forward.  The first orc skids to a halt about 25 feet in front of Lem and throws his javelin at the first available target: Lem.  Calmly Lem shifts his position and the javelin flies past without touching him.  The second orc rushes forward brandishing his falchion as he shouts.  He looks as if he is attempting to rush past Lem to engage Dolgrin and passes the halfling 15 feet northwards.  A third orc skirts around the tree.  It also has a javelin in hand and when it sees the elf near the fire launches the weapon.  The javelin flies towards Menik but sticks quivering in the ground off to his right.

All the roaring and shouting makes it impossible to sleep (which is a good thing considering).  Dolgrin rolls out of his bedroll and snatches up his axe ready to face the orcs despite the lack of his usual protections.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round One.  Everyone (except Dolgrin who has already acted) is up.





 
[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
Orcs
Adventurers

Map:




Party:
Dolgrin Truddiggun: 29/29 hit points remaining; unarmored
Lem the Cook: 14/14 hit points remaining
Menik: 12/12 hit points remaining
Tasanto: 27/27 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: 

Conditions in Effect:
--Prone/Hammock (Tasanto)

Enemy Status:
Orc 1 (AC 13): 0 damage taken; unwounded, unarmed
Orc 2 (AC 13): 0 damage taken; unwounded
Orc 3 (AC 13): 0 damage taken; unwounded, unarmed[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 8, 2012)

Tasanto is annoyed with all the ruckus the orcs are making.  He expected  a better ambush from an opponent.  Rolling out of the hammock, he grabs  his lucerne hammer and prepares to fight these orcs.
[sblock=actions]Acrobatics to move equiv exit the hammock to I27.  std  pick up lucerne hammer, swift snake stance[/sblock][sblock]Half-elf Tasanto: AC 12, HP 27, Init -2, Low-light vision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12, Move 30'
Unarmed Strike +2, d6+1, Stunning Fist 1/day
Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +2, d6+1
Dagger +2, d4+1
Sling, -1, d4+11..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +0, Will +9

.... Not summoned currently ....
Cattaur Tasanto AC 20 HP 24/24 real, 20/20 temp,   Init +2, Darkvision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +4, d4+2
 Bite +4, d6+2 
Unarmed Strike +4, d6+2, Stunning Fist 1/day
Lucerne Hammer  +4, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+2 
Dagger +4, d4+2
Sling, +4, d4+2 ..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +4, Will +9
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 2 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
.............Consumables: 1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (50/50 charges)
.............Consumables: 6 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
...,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
............Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance
If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO
.....Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+12 against one strike 
.....Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
.............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance Active, Swift action used, AoO available, reach 10' [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 8, 2012)

glitched repeat


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 8, 2012)

deletable repeat


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 8, 2012)

another repeat almost deleted


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 8, 2012)

...


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 8, 2012)

[sblock=Glitch]EnWorld had a major hiccup, not accepting posts.  Eight hours later, well... All previous post attempts cascaded in.  Sorry.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 9, 2012)

Menik shoots a force missile at the orc who attacked him, and retreats to the southwest (o18).


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 9, 2012)

Menik draws first blood as his force missile strikes the orc (#3) as it rounds the tree.  Dolgrin and Tasanto stand ready to receive the orc assault; Lem stands in defense confident that his mastery of the Empty Hand will allow him to act before the orcs complete their charge...









*OOC:*


Combat: Round One.  Lem is up, then round one ends.





 
[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
Orcs
Adventurers

Map:




Party:
Dolgrin Truddiggun: 29/29 hit points remaining; unarmored
Lem the Cook: 14/14 hit points remaining
Menik: 12/12 hit points remaining
Tasanto: 27/27 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Menik: Force Missile (x1)

Conditions in Effect:

Enemy Status:
Orc 1 (AC 13): 0 damage taken; unwounded, unarmed
Orc 2 (AC 13): 0 damage taken; unwounded
Orc 3 (AC 13): 2 damage taken; lightly wounded, unarmed[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 11, 2012)

Lem moves to F22, then strikes at the 2nd orc with a quick shin kick, followed by a punch to the gut.

OOC: Oops, that should be a +6 on the first to hit for a total of 14.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 12, 2012)

Lem's dash forward ends with a swift kick to the orc's knee that leaves the orc bellowing in pain.  The orc retaliates by bringing his falchion arcing around.  The blade bites deep in the halfling's chest and blood immediately begins welling from the wound.  Lem is seriously injured but remains standing.

"Mine!"  The orc that previously attacked Lem with a javelin now roars and charges the halfling drawing his falchion as he goes.  The swing is wild and Lem doesn't even have to dodge as the blade sweeps past and is buried in the dirt.

More interested in gutting an elf than in a scrawny half-elf the third orc rushes forward and draws his falchion.  Running past Tasanto leaves the orc open to his attack...









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Two.  Everyone is up.  Tasanto can take an AoO vs. #3 .





 
[sblock=Combat Information]
DT, flurry of blows is a full-attack (therefore, full round action).  Unless I'm missing something about Lem he can't move 10 ft. & flurry so I've only counted his first attack (at +7).  I'll edit if I've made an error.

Initiative:
Orcs
Adventurers

Map:




Party:
Dolgrin Truddiggun: 29/29 hit points remaining; unarmored
Lem the Cook: 4/14 hit points remaining
Menik: 12/12 hit points remaining
Tasanto: 27/27 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Menik: Force Missile (x1)

Conditions in Effect:

Enemy Status:
Orc 1 (AC 13): 0 damage taken; unwounded, charged (AC 11)
Orc 2 (AC 13): 3 damage taken; lightly wounded
Orc 3 (AC 13): 2 damage taken; lightly wounded[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Sep 12, 2012)

[sblock=OOC Question]
Would have a clear line to charge orc 2?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 12, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I think it's borderline but I'll say, Yes, Dolgrin can charge orc 2.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Sep 12, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> [sblock=OOC]I think it's borderline but I'll say, Yes, Dolgrin can charge orc 2.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]I thought it might have been okay, but I wasn't sure about the campfire.[/sblock]

"Keep hitting my friends, orc, I dare ya!" the angry dwarf yells at the two orcs surrounding Lem as he rushes into action.  He crosses the distance between the two, feeling the heat of the large campfire licking at his legs as he passes it.  He reaches the orc and uses his momentum in a wide arc with his axe at the closest orc.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 12, 2012)

Although missing the orc as it chases down the mage that hit him with a spell, running after and chasing the orc down himself, Tasanto lands a heavy blow in the back.  Taunting his opponent is his own language, _"Your mother was a pugwampi bitch!"
_ 
[sblock=actions]AoO on #3: missed.  Charge to L23, lucerne hammer attack #3. free, taunt in orcish
If the orc turns on me, immediate action to Sense Motive = AC of d20+12 vs one attack.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]
Half-elf Tasanto: AC 12, HP 27, Init -2, Low-light vision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12, Move 30'
Unarmed Strike +2, d6+1, Stunning Fist 1/day
Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +2, d6+1
Dagger +2, d4+1
Sling, -1, d4+11..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +0, Will +9

.... Not summoned currently ....
Cattaur Tasanto AC 20 HP 24/24 real, 20/20 temp,   Init +2, Darkvision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +4, d4+2
 Bite +4, d6+2 
Unarmed Strike +4, d6+2, Stunning Fist 1/day
Lucerne Hammer  +4, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+2 
Dagger +4, d4+2
Sling, +4, d4+2 ..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +4, Will +9
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 2 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
.............Consumables: 1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (50/50 charges)
.............Consumables: 6 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
...,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
............Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance
If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.....Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+12 against one strike 
.....Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
.............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance Active, Swift action available, AoO available, reach 10'[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 13, 2012)

Surveying the situation, Menik decides that Lem's in trouble. With his prepared spells being too short-ranged, he sends a force missile at an orc near the cook.

ooc: Orc #2  if he's still up.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 13, 2012)

"You hit me!  You actually hit me," Lem shouts in surprised anger and begins to throw wild swings at orc #2 .

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Lem the Cook (2nd Level Monk of the Empty Hand)
HP: 14/14; AC: 20; AC Touch: 20; AC Flatfooted: 12; INIT: +7; BAB: +1; CMB: +5; CMD: 17; Fortitude: +4; Reflex: +9; Will: +7; Speed: 15'

-Unarmed Strike: Attack: +7; Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Flurry of Blows: Attack: +6/+6; Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Thrown Flask of Acid: Ranged Touch Attack: +7; Damage: 1d6, Crit: Nil, Range: 10 feet, Special: 1hp splash acid damage to those within 5 feet; 12 Flasks of Acid
--Thrown Tanglefoot Bag: Ranged Touch Attack: +7; hit target gains –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity and must make a DC 15 Reflex save or be glued to the floor; 1xTanglefoot Bag 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 13, 2012)

Tasanto's attack on the exposed orc moving past him misses but he is able to rush up behind the orc and bring the heavy weapon around with great effect.  The heavy hammer head smashes into the orc's shoulder cracking bone and disfiguring the orc.  The orc snarls and whirls.  The elf is forgotten as the orc rushes Tasanto falchion raised and the other arm hanging limply.  Hindered by his wound the orc's attack upon Tasanto fails.  

Dolgrin and Lem unleash axe and fist upon the orc and for good measure Menik pierces it with a force missile.  The orc is miraculously still standing though it looks as if he might topple at any moment.  He spits blood at Dolgrin and begins backing away and growling curses in orc.

Rather than finish off the injured halfling the other orc facing Dolgrin and Lem turns to hack at Dolgrin while screaming curses in orc at his fleeing companion.  Dolgrin, vulnerable from his lack of armor, feels the bite of the orc's falchion.  









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Three.  Everyone is up.





 
[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
Orcs
Adventurers

Map:




Party:
Dolgrin Truddiggun: 20/29 hit points remaining; unarmored
Lem the Cook: 4/14 hit points remaining
Menik: 12/12 hit points remaining
Tasanto: 27/27 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Menik: Force Missile (x2)

Conditions in Effect:

Enemy Status:
Orc 1 (AC 13): 0 damage taken; unwounded
Orc 2 (AC 13): 16 damage taken; seriously wounded; staggered; withdrawing
Orc 3 (AC 13): 10 damage taken; seriously wounded; staggered[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 13, 2012)

When the orc misses, Tasanto ripostes with a swift kick, but the ground is still muddy and slippery from the earlier rain.  Missing with the kick, he steps back and swings the hammer again.  This time it is just a glancing blow.  "Menik, shoot the fleeing one so he doesn't get reinforcements!"
[sblock=actions]Free action: Take AoO riposte from the orc missing me. missed
5' step back to L24
std: Lucerne hammer attack, damage adjusted by -2 because I goofed the previous round's damage roll.
Free: talk
Swift: rolling now, immediate action to Sense Motive = AC of d20+12 vs one attack from the orc #3 .         
[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]
Half-elf Tasanto: AC 12, HP 27, Init -2, Low-light vision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12, Move 30'
Unarmed Strike +2, d6+1, Stunning Fist 1/day
Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +2, d6+1
Dagger +2, d4+1
Sling, -1, d4+11..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +0, Will +9

.... Not summoned currently ....

Cattaur Tasanto AC 20 HP 24/24 real, 20/20 temp,   Init +2, Darkvision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +4, d4+2
 Bite +4, d6+2 
Unarmed Strike +4, d6+2, Stunning Fist 1/day
Lucerne Hammer  +4, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+2 
Dagger +4, d4+2
Sling, +4, d4+2 ..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +4, Will +9
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 2 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
.............Consumables: 1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (50/50 charges)
.............Consumables: 6 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
...,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
............Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance
If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.....Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+12 against one strike 
.....Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
.............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance Active, Swift action used, AoO available, reach 10'[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Sep 13, 2012)

Enraged by the mist of blood that hit him in his face and the fact that the offending orc just ran away, Dolgrin lets loose an angry scream and swings his blade wildly at the remaining orc in front of him.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 14, 2012)

Lem agrees with the sentiments of both his growling companion and the grunting orc over the fleeing opponent, "Yeah, yeah!  I know, right!"  He then proceeds to go after orc #1 's shins with a few low kicks.


----------



## kinem (Sep 14, 2012)

Menik tries to bring down the fleeing orc with another force missile.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 15, 2012)

Tasanto's blow doesn't phase the orc and it steps forward and attacks the half-elf with his falchion.  Tasanto recognizes the attack and easily avoids it.  The orc is breathing heavily and doesn't look to have much fight left in it.

Dolgrin's furious swing drives the orc to one knee and Lem follows up with a pair of kicks that snap the orc's head back and then sends it sprawling.  It lies at an awkward angle, twisted past survivability, and stares unseeing at the dark sky.

Menik's force missile streaks through the site of the battle to strike the orc in the center of the back.  The orc falls face first in the dirt and doesn't rise.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Four.  Everyone is up.





 
[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
Orcs
Adventurers

Map:




Party:
Dolgrin Truddiggun: 20/29 hit points remaining; unarmored
Lem the Cook: 4/14 hit points remaining
Menik: 12/12 hit points remaining
Tasanto: 27/27 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Menik: Force Missile (x3)

Conditions in Effect:

Enemy Status:
Orc 1 (AC 13): 21 damage taken; dead
Orc 2 (AC 13): 19 damage taken; dead
Orc 3 (AC 13): 10 damage taken; seriously wounded; staggered[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 15, 2012)

Lem moves to I22.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 16, 2012)

Tasanto's training at the monastery is almost paying off. After ducking the orc's falchion, he ripostes with another kick but slips in the mud.  Steping back and bringing around the longhammer for another blow, even this bounces off of the orc's body without doing damage.
[sblock=actions]free Provoked AoO by missing me: unarmed strike kick
5' step back to L24
std: lucerne hammer attack
swift: using to Sense Motive => AC against the orc again[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]
Half-elf Tasanto: AC 12, HP 27, Init -2, Low-light vision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12, Move 30'
Unarmed Strike +2, d6+1, Stunning Fist 1/day
Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +2, d6+1
Dagger +2, d4+1
Sling, -1, d4+11..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +0, Will +9

.... Not summoned currently ....

Cattaur Tasanto AC 20 HP 24/24 real, 20/20 temp,   Init +2, Darkvision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +4, d4+2
 Bite +4, d6+2 
Unarmed Strike +4, d6+2, Stunning Fist 1/day
Lucerne Hammer  +4, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+2 
Dagger +4, d4+2
Sling, +4, d4+2 ..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +4, Will +9
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 2 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
.............Consumables: 1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (50/50 charges)
.............Consumables: 6 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
...,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
............Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance
If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.....Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+12 against one strike 
.....Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
.............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance Active, Swift action used, AoO available, reach 10'[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 16, 2012)

"Let's try to capture him alive" Menik says. _Though by the looks of it that may be impossible at this point, the orcs may be relevant to the missing person investigation._ He casts a spell to try to daze the orc. (ooc: Will DC 14)


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 16, 2012)

*GM:*  Lem has a standard action remaining, Dolgrin has all his actions remaining.     

The orc's eyes glaze and his falchion wavers in its guard position.  It looks as if Menik's spell was successful.


----------



## possum (Sep 16, 2012)

Dolgrin rushes towards the orc, yelling out a battle cry.  As he nears the orc, however, he twists the battleaxe in his hands so only the blunt side would impact the target.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 17, 2012)

Lem is holding his action at this time.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 17, 2012)

Dolgrin races past Lem.  The blunt side of the dwarf's axe smashes into the orc and sends him sprawling...

        *GM:*  If this is lethal damage then Dolgrin kills the last remaining orc.  If this was intended to be non-lethal damage then he sends it sprawling into unconsciousness and it is now in the process of dying.

Re: charge.  For those of you wondering about charging through an ally's square (it isn't possible) I never updated the map with Tasanto and the orc's movement so Dolgrin wouldn't actually pass through Lem's square.  Just FYI.


----------



## possum (Sep 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


If I wasn't going non-lethal, I wouldn't have mentioned Dolgrin turning the axe so the blunt end would hit him.  

No, I should have been a bit more specific.  Sorry about the charge, too, I didn't see that Tasanto had posted that he was headed into the path.  I'll be a bit more mindful in the future.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 18, 2012)

Since Menik wants to interrogate the orc, Tasanto goes to his pack by the tree and gets out a set of masterwork manacles and a good lock.  Returning with the backpack in hand, he rolls the orc over in the mud and locks it hands behind its back.  Rolling it back over, he proceeds to strip it of all its other possessions.  Then he binds the wounds.  "Are you sure you want me to waste a couple healing potions on this thing?"[sblock=ooc]That was about five rounds worth of actions, so saving it may be moot unless someone else gets a successful heal check heal check faster.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Sep 19, 2012)

"I don't really know if this orc has anything to do at all with our missing man, but might as well ask him just to make sure," Dolgrin says as Tasanto heads towards his backpack.  The dwarf kneels down on the ground near the bound and bleeding orc.  "Damn, I must have hit this fellow harder than I thought..."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 20, 2012)

Dolgrin looks the orc over and discovers it is cut up pretty bad from Tasanto's polearm.  A big bruise is blooming across the orc's face where the dwarf bashed it with the flat of his axe.  As Tasanto gets his manacles and locks up the orc Dolgrin notices that the orc's labored breathing steadies somewhat despite the broken nose he gave it.  It seems that the orc is not in any immediate danger of dying.

Tasanto gathers up the orc's falchion, four javelins, and a mangy fur pouch with a handful of coins of Venzan mint.  It's wearing serviceable studded leather armor but that would be too awkward to remove at the moment.  The two dead orcs have nearly identical gear except that one, presumably the leader, also has a small metal vial that sloshes a bit when moved about.

[sblock=Loot]Studded leather (x3), falchion (x3), javelin (x12), 80 silver, 30 gold, potion of ?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 20, 2012)

Since the orc is breathing on his own, Tasanto looks over the loot.  Muttering a couple incantations, he examines the equipment and then the potion carefully.  "Well, I don't know for sure what this is.  Menik, would you like to try?" 
[sblock=actions]Guidance, then Detect Magic to identify the potion.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 22, 2012)

"Well, Tasanto, I would. But I can't until I prepare spells tomorrow. Divination spells are difficult for me and take more preparation than other spells, so I usually prepare spells of other schools. Much the same could be said for abjurations.

So what do we do with him? I'm no healer, but maybe he'll recover on his own. If potions are our only healing, I'd rather save them."


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 22, 2012)

"No telling when he would wake up on his own, and I wouldn't want it while most of us are asleep.  So, we will try one potion."  Tasanto pulls out one of his healing potions, and after double checking the manacles, feeds it to the orc.  "Well, that didn't do much."  Taking out his last vial, he looks at the orc, then at Lem, and hands the healing potion to Lem.[sblock=actions]Feed the orc a cure light wounds potion.  At least it double dips, healing both lethal and non-lethal damage.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 23, 2012)

Despite pouring a healing potion down the throat of the orc the creature remains unconscious.  Even though Dolgrin turned his blow the dwarf very nearly ended up killing the orc; it seems it might be a while before it will be able to rouse itself to consciousness.

Counting up all the coins carried by the orcs the group finds 80 silver and 30 gold.

The sky is still black and it will be another two hours or so before dawn.  Dolgrin and Tasanto could use a bit more sleep though they could manage with what they've gotten so far if they think it necessary.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 23, 2012)

"Dolgrin, if you could give me a little help here?"  Tasanto and Dolgrin drag the shackled orc over to a tree and tie him to the tree as well.  "Okay, a couple more hours of shuteye for me then.  Keep a good eye on the orc." Tasanto returns to his hammock.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 24, 2012)

"Thanks!" Lem says meaningfully to Tasanto while the potion does its work.  After that, he helps bind the unconscious orc and keeping watch.

OOC: I take it that those 2 hit points were for the potion given to Lem.  If so, he is back up to 6/14 hit points.

OOC 2: Damn.  Rolled a 1.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 25, 2012)

Unfortunately the group's healing magic is of a low quality and only a few injuries are healed on the orc and Lem.  Confident that the unconscious orc is secured Lem and Menik are able to resume their watch as Tasanto and Dolgrin return to their bedrolls to finish out their night's sleep.

When Tasanto and Dolgrin wake up a couple of hours later Lem and Menik report there has been no change in the orc's condition but as they speak it raises it's head and glares at the group through hooded eyes.  Despite the orc's passive defiance it looks soundly beaten and it would take little to knock it out again or kill it.

"Release me!" it demands in broken common.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 25, 2012)

Lem chuckles, "Are you serious?  You're not in a position to bargain right now.  What could you provide us worthwhile for us to release you?"


----------



## possum (Sep 26, 2012)

"Look, you attacked us, lost and are expecting to just be let go?" Dolgrin asks the orc as it sits tied up.  "First off, you should be thanking your god that I was told to let you live, otherwise your head would be sitting right about there," the dwarf adds, pointing to a spot on the ground nearly two yards away.

"Truth is, we got some questions.  A friend of a friend has gone missing and we want to know if you know anything about it."


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 26, 2012)

Tasanto starts taking down his hammock and packing his things.  "Ask him specific questions.  Otherwise he isn't going to bother telling you the mud is brown."  Tasanto is letting the others take the lead on the interrogation. It was a skill the monks had not gotten to teaching yet.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 26, 2012)

The orc glares at those gathered around him and pulls against the ropes binding him but winces as his injuries cut short his action.  He spits a bloody lump of phlegm at Lem's feet.

"I ask no mercy.  I give no mercy.  It is weakness of not orcs."

Turning his hooded glare on Dolgrin he meets the dwarf eye to eye but when the dwarf doesn't budge the orc slumps in defeat.

"I know not your missing.  But shadows of the forest devour living and dead and leave gnawed bones behind.  Crawl back in your holes, your friend-of-friend is broken bones by now."


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 27, 2012)

"Tell us about these shadows of the forest.  What do they look like?  How many of them are there?"


----------



## possum (Sep 27, 2012)

Dolgrin hears the orc mentions the shadows in the woods and shudders to himself.  The very thought of it: a creature that had even the orc frightened.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 27, 2012)

"Who can count shadows, see lurking hunger?  Only gnawed broken bones from human dead-place scattered through forest.  If you want fight shadows, go to human dead-place."  The orc laughs but it is a bitter and hopeless noise.  "Maybe boneless elf-shaman protect you.  Maybe."


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 28, 2012)

"Tell us about this boneless elf shaman.  And tell us how many more orcs hunt in these woods."


----------



## possum (Sep 28, 2012)

Dolgrin stands near the orc, anxious to hear the answers to the questions posed by Tasanto.


----------



## kinem (Sep 29, 2012)

Menik approaches as well, wanting to hear about the strange elf.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 29, 2012)

The orc snorts and his eyes shift to Menik.  "Skith-born!  Wearing no charms... boneless, yet biting spirits follow your command.  Will you recognize hunger to protect these who do not know you?

He raises his head up and locks eyes with Tasanto.  "I am last of my band, wandering cursed under Helmang's light.  Kill me!  Or when hunger comes I will be devoured, and rise and gnaw your bones."


----------



## possum (Sep 30, 2012)

"Helmang?" Dolgrin asks.  "Who in the hells is Helmang?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 30, 2012)

"I'm not into casual murder, and we ruin the balance of ourselves and the world by allowing the chaos of the situation push us into slaying a defenseless man.  Maybe we should let him loose rather than be devoured by this 'thing'.  And it would seem that our simple task has just become rather more complicated."  Lem ponders the fact that they may be going against undead.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 1, 2012)

Further questioning of the orc reveals little additional information.  If the orc is telling the truth, and you believe that he is, then some unknown creature in the forest has disturbed the graveyard of nearby Capoe.  And Malcolm's farmstead south of the town may have also been visited by these creatures.

As for Helmang, after a bile-laden rant by the orc, you figure out that Helmang is some sort of adversary sun-god to the orcs.


----------



## possum (Oct 2, 2012)

After realizing that Helmang is a friendly diety, at least as far as being an enemy to the orc, Dolgrin takes a quick glance up towards the sun.  "Forgive the blasphemy," he says quickly and quietly.

"Well," he continues to the rest of the group.  "I say we cut 'im loose and then head about our way.  I'm not in the mood for executions today, personally."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 2, 2012)

Lem says, "I'm for it.  I believe we may want to visit the the town for more information before going to investigate anything further.  Maybe we can learn more about the walking dead that may aid our survival.  To do so may burn through valuable time, however."


----------



## possum (Oct 3, 2012)

"For the execution or lettin' him go?" Dolgrin asks Lem.


----------



## kinem (Oct 3, 2012)

"I have another question" Menik tells the orc. "Why did you attack us?"


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2012)

The orc stares at Menik before slowly answering.

"Three small and weak, guarded by one warrior?  Simple, to take what we wanted.  And Gervik ordered it."  The orc laughs.  "Gervik dies in mud, what does he know then?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 3, 2012)

possum said:


> "For the execution or lettin' him go?" Dolgrin asks Lem.




"Letting the bugger go," Lem says colorfully.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 3, 2012)

Tasanto takes the orc's falchion and firmly plants it in the muddy ground.  Moving over to the orc, he starts unlocking the shackles.  "You can walk away in peace with nothing but shame, or you can pull the blade from the mud and die in battle."  After finishing unlocking the shackles, he tosses them aside, moves past the falchion and takes a defensive stance, unarmed.

[sblock=actions]Snake Stance, intending to high AC and counter strike with unarmed strikes until he dies
Edit: Okay,  so I am baiting him in.  Yeah, that's it. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 4, 2012)

The orc stands rubbing his wrists.  His beady eyes narrow and it is obvious that he is thinking through Tasanto's challenge.  With a roar he makes his decision and charges past the falchion stuck into the earth towards Tasanto with his arms held low and open matching the unarmed stance of his opponent with a crude orcish grappling stance of his own.

        *GM:*  The orc is attempting a grapple and provokes an AoO from Tasanto.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 4, 2012)

Tasanto punches the charging orc who appears to want to bear hug him.  He is unsure if the glancing blow has affected the warrior, but he is realizing that the time of toying with him should come to an end rather soon.

[sblock=mini-stats]Half-elf Tasanto: AC 12(13), HP 27, Init -2, Low-light vision, 
 Perception +11, Sense Motive +12, Move 30'
Unarmed Strike +2, d6+1, Stunning Fist 1/day
 Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +2, d6+1
Dagger +2, d4+1
Sling, -1, d4+11..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +0, Will +9, CMB +2, CMD 14

.... Not summoned currently ....

Cattaur Tasanto AC 20 HP 24/24 real, 20/20 temp,   Init +2, Darkvision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +4, d4+2
 Bite +4, d6+2 
Unarmed Strike +4, d6+2, Stunning Fist 1/day
Lucerne Hammer  +4, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+2 
Dagger +4, d4+2
Sling, +4, d4+2 ..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +4, Will +9
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 2 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
.............Consumables: 1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (50/50 charges)
.............Consumables: 6 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
...,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
............Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance
If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.....Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+12 against one strike 
.....Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
.............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance Active, Swift action used, AoO using [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 4, 2012)

Lem joins in, trying to protect Tsanto.  He attacks with a sidekick to the orc's left kneecap, followed by an elbow thrust towards the gut.

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Lem the Cook (2nd Level Monk of the Empty Hand)
HP: 6/14; AC: 20; AC Touch: 20; AC Flatfooted: 12; INIT: +7; BAB: +1; CMB: +5; CMD: 17; Fortitude: +4; Reflex: +9; Will: +7; Speed: 15'

-Unarmed Strike: Attack: +7; Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Flurry of Blows: Attack: +6/+6; Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Thrown Flask of Acid: Ranged Touch Attack: +7; Damage: 1d6, Crit: Nil, Range: 10 feet, Special: 1hp splash acid damage to those within 5 feet; 12 Flasks of Acid
--Thrown Tanglefoot Bag: Ranged Touch Attack: +7; hit target gains –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity and must make a DC 15 Reflex save or be glued to the floor; 1xTanglefoot Bag 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 4, 2012)

As the orc rushes forward Tasanto's strike leaves him reeling and staggering.

"Light take your Skith-cursed skin!" he rages.

Lem's blows silence further insult or curse and the orc sprawls wide-eyed and staring blankly at the sky.  Clearly, though not unexpectedly, the orc chose death over a shamed existence, weaponless, weakened, and prey for whatever lurks in the forest.

Armed with the knowledge that there might be more than just entering lazy Capoe-town looking for a wandering husband the group sets out.  As they travel the forest track the woods seem unusually quiet though it could be perception tainted by the orc's tales.  Late in the afternoon the woods open up to reveal a small village.  Wooden houses cluster close round a small village green and gardens and fields stretch out to the trees though the feel is that the forest crowds the fields and closes in on the town.

Men and women can be seen working the fields, a few children play in the dirt track with a small dog.  Nearby a woman stands on a stoop with a baby swaddled and balanced on her hip.  She watches the children but turns to gaze on the traveler's with open suspicion.  Glancing at the clustered buildings there is no indication that any of them are public buildings like a tavern or a temple.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 4, 2012)

Lem puts his most cheerful smile he can muster and calls to the woman, "Hallo ma'am!  What news might you have for a handful of journeymen?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 5, 2012)

Tasanto cringes at the word journeymen, but figures to let the halfling talk, as they usually do that well.

[sblock=ooc]A couple minor things before we moved out.
a) loot the bodies thoroughly.  Need to pay for those healing potions we used.
b) I will bury the last one face down in the earth since he had the decency to fight for his death. Putting the orc back in the earth seems the appropriate honor.  The other two get to be crow food.
c) change to cattaur for for traveling.
d) change back to half-elf once we get within sight of the village.
e) Hope that Lem doesn't volunteer us for work as farm hands. [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 5, 2012)

*Lem the Cook, Halfling Monk 2*

OOC: Lem was just going to offer his cooking services to lighten the mood if need be.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 5, 2012)

The woman looks at the four of you skeptically as she jiggles her baby on her hip to keep it from fussing.  With her other hand she brushes back stray wisps of hair and tucks them behind her ear.  She is not unattractive but is rather careworn.  

"News?  Don't get much travel down th' trail from the trade road, y'see.  We'd sure like t' hear what news you brung if you got plans to stay a bit.  We'd pay in kind tho' we've little enough of news.  Could give some food and drink in exchange."

Now that the woman has begun talking she seems almost eager for the travelers to stay and share their news of the outside world with her isolated village.  Beyond the village proper you can see men and women from the fields begin to make their way back to the houses.

[sblock=OOC]You had already taken most of the orc equipment.  I assumed you would take the rest.  Guess I should have let you finish out the scene as you saw fit.  My apologies.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 5, 2012)

"I'm a cook by trade, ma'am, and a bit of a wanderer.  I'd be eager to sample some of your food and drink, as I am always willing to learn a new recipe or three.  I just recently come from Venza and wanted to make a tour of the nearby farming communities.  Vegetables taste different depending upon the soil, so sometimes I get lucky and find a potato or radish that has a better taste from one location than another.  Anyhow, I was all set to go when an acquaintance of mine named Elaine asked me to check in on a relative named Malcom who lives out here.  She hasn't heard anything from him in awhile and is mighty worried.  I can see why, too.  Along my way I was accosted by a trio of orcs and wounded.  If not for my talented friends who insisted on accompanying me through potentially unsafe forest, I would of been done for.  We barely escaped with our lives and I still bear the wounds." Lem shows a hint of his most recent cut and the tear in his tunic.

"As for the news in Venza, well I frequent some of the taverns in my spare time and have heard the most outrageous gossip and tales of adventures," Lem says.  He then tells stories about adventures he heard about recently, being sure to leave out the tales Lem and his companions may have been directly involved.  He is discreet, seeing no need to reveal the group's true fighting abilities.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 6, 2012)

The woman smiles at the mention of Elaine and her whole countenance changes with the expression from guarded suspicion to outright welcome.

"Elaine!?  How wonderful!  That white cloak of hers still treating her right?"  By this time the field workers are approaching and she calls out to them.  "Friends of Elaine's from Venza here and willing to exchange news!  Set up some tables on the green."

Turning back to Lem and the others she continues though a shadow of worry has crossed her features.  "Worrisome 'bout Malcolm.  And Rochelle's little ones gone missing, too, but you'll hear all about that soon enough.  We'll get you a bit of wine to keep your throats wetted and enough food to satisfy you.  Land round here is rich; I'm sure the food'll be to your liking."

It doesn't take long for the villagers to drag plank benches and trestle tables out onto the small open space that serves as the village green, get them set up, and get the visitors to their town seated and fed.  As promised the food is excellent: hearty root vegetables and tender meats in a thick flavorful sauce.  As Lem, Tasanto, Dolgrin, and Menik eat, the crowd of villagers plant torch-holders around the green in preparation for dark.  Stragglers arrive herding their families with them until it seems nearly the entire village is present and waiting for the news as if it were an evening at the Venza Opera House.  For these simple, isolated people the value of the entertainment is likely much the same.  

Eventually, after your news is told, the villagers seem willing to tell their own news and answer any questions you might have.

"Odd doings," begins a village ancient you've learned everyone calls Pate the Younger.  His shrunken, hunched body and bald, age-spotted head make you wonder how old Pate the Elder must be.  The villagers nod in agreement and with one exception look worried and dismayed.  That exception is a wild-haired woman with a blotched face likely red from crying dressed in unkempt clothing who keeps to the edge of the crowd and whose attention often strays to the darkness beyond the light of the torches.

        *GM:*  Perception checks with your next posts, please.


----------



## possum (Oct 6, 2012)

Dolgrin eats quietly, listening to the villagers as they speak, the dwarf's battleaxe leaning against the pew next to him.  "So we've heard," he says to Pate the Younger when the elder mentions odd things happening around the area.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 7, 2012)

Lem pats his stomach and scans the crowd with his smile as he announces, "That meat sauce is the best I've had in quite awhile.  I would love if someone would teach me it, and in exchange I could show a trick I learned with garlic and vegetable roots."


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 7, 2012)

"What happened to Malcom and the little ones?"


----------



## kinem (Oct 7, 2012)

Menik enjoys the food and hospitality, but is still troubled by what the orc had said.

"By the way, have you seen any elves around here lately? Besides me, I mean."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 8, 2012)

"Wild animals been at the graveyard," begins Pate the Younger before his attention is drawn to Menik.  The old man squints at the elf for a long moment before continuing.  "H'ain't seen a elfin in years.  Not heres anyways.  You lookin' for kin?"

The young mother the group met earlier in the day answers many of the questions.  "Malcolm just vanished.  Went out to the woods to cut trees and didn't come back.  His axe was lodged in a stump; nothing strange about that but his other gear was gone.  Some 'roundabouts think he run off."

The woman's gaze darts to the wild-haired woman and you figure that she is Rochelle of the missing children.  Her voice lowers and she continues.  "Rochelle's twins just vanished from their beds one night.  No signs or anything, just gone.  Poor woman's been tetched since they went missing.  Most think they woke and went out and got lost.  Menfolk searched but didn't find nothing.  Rochelle, poor woman, thinks they'll be home any day and keeps watch for 'em."

Feeling eyes upon her the woman, Rochelle, turns from searching the dim light to the circle surrounding the four travelers.  She flinches away from the attention and stares into the shadows eyes darting to and fro.

[sblock=Tasanto]Tasanto sees two small figures in the dim light at the very edge of the green lurking between two buildings.  They vanish into shadows but he catches movement that may be them a short distance away from where the two were before.  The movement is on the far side of the green from where the group sits.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Oct 9, 2012)

"Just about how long has this vanishing been going on?" Dolgrin asks after taking a small sip from his ale.  The dwarf looks at Rochelle in the distance, hoping that they would find her two children alive in addition to any others.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 9, 2012)

"These old legs have two left feet when it comes to chasing rabbits." His hands stretch and flex on the table top. "It will be so nice when I can call upon the cat instantly." All of the fingers curl back in, except for one.  In a quieter voice, _"Remain calm, but we seem to have a couple small spies." _The last finger is flat against the table pointing in the direction of the spies.

[sblock=mini-stats]Half-elf Tasanto: AC 12, HP 27, Init -2, Low-light vision, 
  Perception +11, Sense Motive +12, Move 30'
Unarmed Strike +2, d6+1, Stunning Fist 1/day
 Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +2, d6+1
Dagger +2, d4+1
Sling, -1, d4+11..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +0, Will +9, CMB +2, CMD 14

.... Not summoned currently ....

Cattaur Tasanto AC 20 HP 24/24 real, 20/20 temp,   Init +2, Darkvision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +4, d4+2
 Bite +4, d6+2 
Unarmed Strike +4, d6+2, Stunning Fist 1/day
Lucerne Hammer  +4, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+2 
Dagger +4, d4+2
Sling, +4, d4+2 ..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +4, Will +9
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 2 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
.............Consumables: 1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (50/50 charges)
.............Consumables: 6 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
...,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
............Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance
If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.....Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+12 against one strike 
.....Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
.............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off, Swift action available, AoO available[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 9, 2012)

"I am looking for kin" Menik admits. "My brother Kyle went missing. It doesn't sound like he was around here, though.

Maybe we should search where Malcolm vanished from."


----------



## possum (Oct 9, 2012)

Dolgrin gives a slight nod to Tasanto as the half=elf covertly points out the spies in the distance.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 10, 2012)

Pate the Younger shakes his head slowly in sympathy for Menik and pats the elf on the hand.  "Bad thing when kin goes missing.  I hope you find the lad."

"The children disappeared first," answers the young woman.  "I would say maybe three weeks ago?"  She turns to get confirmation from one of the other villagers present then turns back nodding.  "And Malcolm less than a week after that.  He was in the woods just past the south field if you want to look it over in the morning.

And we heard the herb woman from Avellino, a village a good days walk or more south of here, went missing some days ago.  No one else that we know of."

Tasanto and Dolgrin are having a hard time keeping track of the figures in the shifting shadows, Lem is having a quiet but informative chat with one of the village matrons over specifics of the evenings dinner and some of his favorite dishes, and Menik is talking with Pate when Rochelle loudly sucks in her breath and then abruptly takes off into the dark night.  It isn't directly towards the shadowy figures but close enough that Tasanto and Dolgrin are certain she caught at least a glimpse as well and harbors the hope that they might be her children.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 10, 2012)

Lem frowns as Rochelle moves forward towards the shapes in the shadows.  He wasn't sure how to extricate himself, but now he had the feeling he had to move fast.  He tries to step out of the conversation and into the outskirts at once, stealthily moving in a semi-circle towards the back of the shapes while trying to keep an eye on Rochelle.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, since the woman charged off into the night, Tasanto is going to take the direct approach.  Getting up from the tables, he chases after her, pausing just enough to grab one of the tiki torches for light.

[sblock=mini-stats]Half-elf Tasanto: AC 12, HP 27, Init -2, Low-light vision, 
  Perception +11, Sense Motive +12, Move 30'
Unarmed Strike +2, d6+1, Stunning Fist 1/day
 Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +2, d6+1
Dagger +2, d4+1
Sling, -1, d4+11..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +0, Will +9, CMB +2, CMD 14

.... Not summoned currently ....

Cattaur Tasanto AC 20 HP 24/24 real, 20/20 temp,   Init +2, Darkvision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +4, d4+2
 Bite +4, d6+2 
Unarmed Strike +4, d6+2, Stunning Fist 1/day
Lucerne Hammer  +4, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+2 
Dagger +4, d4+2
Sling, +4, d4+2 ..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +4, Will +9
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 2 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
.............Consumables: 1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (50/50 charges)
.............Consumables: 6 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
...,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
............Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance
If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.....Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+12 against one strike 
.....Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
.............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off, Swift action available, AoO available
In hand: torch[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Oct 11, 2012)

Dolgrin politely places his mug on the table before turning to Pate the Younger.  "If myself and my companions could be excused for a few minutes..." he says as he grabs his axe and heads off following Tasanto.


----------



## kinem (Oct 11, 2012)

"Excuse me." Menik follows Dolgrin.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 14, 2012)

"What?  Oh, yes, certainly young sirs," begins Pate the Younger in the rambling response of the very old.  The rest of the villagers are left muttering and looking around in confusion as the four dash off into the night after Rochelle.

Rochelle has taken off at a trot with skirts lifted high to free herself up to run quickly after the two forms.  "Wait!  Why are you running away?!"  Her voice is an anguished cry as she rushes into the night.  There is some sort of lilting response from ahead but the night swallows its meaning.

Tasanto can keep Rochelle barely within the dim reaches of his torchlight as she quickly leaves the clustered buildings of the town and heads south into the fields.  Dolgrin and Menik manage to keep up with the half-elf but Lem realizes he'll need to pick up the pace if he wants to stay with the others.

It takes hardly any time at all to cross the field and as Rochelle approaches the treeline she doesn't slow her pace at all but heads towards what you see is a small dirt path that lies ahead.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 14, 2012)

"Oh damn these well-intentioned, yet stubby legs," Lem says as he drops stealth in an effort to keep up.


----------



## possum (Oct 14, 2012)

"I know the feeling, friend," Dolgrin says to Lem as he races to keep the pace with the others.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 15, 2012)

Tasanto continues chasing after the woman at his best speed.
[sblock=mini-stats]Half-elf Tasanto: AC 12, HP 27, Init -2, Low-light vision, 
   Perception +11, Sense Motive +12, Move 30'
Unarmed Strike +2, d6+1, Stunning Fist 1/day
 Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +2, d6+1
Dagger +2, d4+1
Sling, -1, d4+11..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +0, Will +9, CMB +2, CMD 14

.... Not summoned currently ....

Cattaur Tasanto AC 20 HP 24/24 real, 20/20 temp,   Init +2, Darkvision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +4, d4+2
 Bite +4, d6+2 
Unarmed Strike +4, d6+2, Stunning Fist 1/day
Lucerne Hammer  +4, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+2 
Dagger +4, d4+2
Sling, +4, d4+2 ..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +4, Will +9
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 2 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
.............Consumables: 1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (50/50 charges)
.............Consumables: 5/6 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
...,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
............Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance
If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.....Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+12 against one strike 
.....Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
.............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off, Swift action available, AoO available
In hand: torch[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 15, 2012)

The narrow trail winds through woods to quickly open upon a small clearing filled with marker stones.  This is clearly the village's graveyard.  The ground is disturbed in spots as if someone has recently been digging and bones are scattered around.  Though it is hard to judge without a better examination of the bones you think that some of them are human.

At the edge of Tasanto's torchlight two children, filthy and bedraggled, crouch and warily watch.

"You shouldna come, mama.  And you shouldna brung _them_."

The boy stares past Rochelle to the grouped adventurers.  "He won't mind if we play with them, will he?"

Rochelle emits a wordless cry and rushes forward arms spread to gather up her children in her embrace.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round One.  Everyone is up.





 
[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
Adventurers
Children

Map:




Party:
Dolgrin Truddiggun: 29/29 hit points remaining;
Lem the Cook: 14/14 hit points remaining
Menik: 12/12 hit points remaining
Tasanto: 27/27 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used:

Conditions in Effect:

Enemy Status:
Boy child (AC ?): 0 damage taken; unwounded
Girl child (AC ?): 0 damage taken; unwounded[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 16, 2012)

"Your children are not looking too clean, or friendly.  Lets have a better look.  We might have to grab them up and take them back to the village."  Moving up swiftly between her and the children, he brings the torchlight to full strength upon them.

[sblock=actions]double move to C9, swift enter snake stance[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Half-elf Tasanto: AC 12, HP 27, Init -2, Low-light vision, 
    Perception +11, Sense Motive +12, Move 30'
Unarmed Strike +2, d6+1, Stunning Fist 1/day
 Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +2, d6+1
Dagger +2, d4+1
Sling, -1, d4+11..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +0, Will +9, CMB +2, CMD 14

.... Not summoned currently ....

Cattaur Tasanto AC 20 HP 24/24 real, 20/20 temp,   Init +2, Darkvision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +4, d4+2
 Bite +4, d6+2 
Unarmed Strike +4, d6+2, Stunning Fist 1/day
Lucerne Hammer  +4, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+2 
Dagger +4, d4+2
Sling, +4, d4+2 ..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +4, Will +9
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 2 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
.............Consumables: 1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (50/50 charges)
.............Consumables: 5/6 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
...,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
............Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance
If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.....Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+12 against one strike 
.....Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
.............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on, Swift action used, AoO available, AC 12
In hand: torch[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 16, 2012)

Lem double moves to H8 and shouts, "Listen to Tasanto!  Something is amiss here!"

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Lem the Cook (2nd Level Monk of the Empty Hand)
HP: 14/14; AC: 20; AC Touch: 20; AC Flatfooted: 12; INIT: +7; BAB: +1; CMB: +5; CMD: 17; Fortitude: +4; Reflex: +9; Will: +7; Speed: 15'

-Unarmed Strike: Attack: +7; Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Flurry of Blows: Attack: +6/+6; Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Thrown Flask of Acid: Ranged Touch Attack: +7; Damage: 1d6, Crit: Nil, Range: 10 feet, Special: 1hp splash acid damage to those within 5 feet; 12 Flasks of Acid
--Thrown Tanglefoot Bag: Ranged Touch Attack: +7; hit target gains –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity and must make a DC 15 Reflex save or be glued to the floor; 1xTanglefoot Bag 
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolgrin walks swiftly to Rochelle's side and quietly lays a hand on her forearm.  "It looks as if your children are in desperate need of a bath," he says to the grief-stricken mother.  "What do you say you go on ahead and draw and heat the water while we gather them up and take them to you?  You know how they hate their baths!" he ends with a not-too-convincing laugh.

[sblock=tactical movement]
Double Move to C-8[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Oct 22, 2012)

Dolgrin looks to the others in his group, nervously beginning to approach the children, interjecting himself between them and the mother.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 23, 2012)

As Tasanto cuts in front of Rochelle and brings the children into the full light of his torch Rochelle stops short, stares, and then stumbles back in horror.  Her children have the pale, waxy skin of the dead, their eyes gleam with an unnatural light, and their mouths are crusted with some dark substance that flakes when they grin and reveal sharp teeth.

The boy turns snarling at Tasanto and Dolgrin.  "Our mama _hates_ us now, 'cause of you!"

The girl sidles around Tasanto.  "We can play with this one.  Until he breaks."

As the girl says the word 'play' she leaps forward at Tasanto.  Jagged, dirty nails gouge the half-elf as she swipes with both hands and she sinks her teeth into Tasanto's thigh.  The boy follows his sister's lead and leaps at Tasanto as well clawing with both hands and biting with savage success.

Everyone is taken aback by the suddenness of the attack and Tasanto's face goes white with the shock of his wounds.  He totters and it looks like he is just moments away from dropping to the ground.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Two.  Everyone is up.





 
[sblock=Combat Information]Yikes!  Bad round for Tasanto...  I'm presuming Tasanto will attempt to negate one of the attacks targeting him.  If he successfully negates the first he will be staggered.  If not, he collapses unconscious and bleeding.

Initiative:
Adventurers
Children

Map:




Party:
Dolgrin Truddiggun: 29/29 hit points remaining;
Lem the Cook: 14/14 hit points remaining
Menik: 12/12 hit points remaining
Tasanto: -7/27 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used:

Conditions in Effect:

Enemy Status:
Boy ghoul (AC 14): 0 damage taken; unwounded
Girl ghoul (AC 14): 0 damage taken; unwounded[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 23, 2012)

In over his head without his extra legs and claws, Tasanto is overcome by the focused assault and falls to the ground.
[sblock=ooc]I had already used the swift action to enter the snake stance, so I am down.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Half-elf Tasanto: AC 12, HP *-7*/27, Init -2, Low-light vision, 
    Perception +11, Sense Motive +12, Move 30'
Unarmed Strike +2, d6+1, Stunning Fist 1/day
 Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +2, d6+1
Dagger +2, d4+1
Sling, -1, d4+11..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +0, Will +9, CMB +2, CMD 14

.... Not summoned currently ....

Cattaur Tasanto AC 20 HP 24/24 real, 20/20 temp,   Init +2, Darkvision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12,  Move 40' 
Claw/Claw +4, d4+2
 Bite +4, d6+2 
Unarmed Strike +4, d6+2, Stunning Fist 1/day
Lucerne Hammer  +4, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+2 
Dagger +4, d4+2
Sling, +4, d4+2 ..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +4, Will +9
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 2 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
.............Consumables: 1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (50/50 charges)
.............Consumables: 5/6 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
...,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
............Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance
If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.....Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+12 against one strike 
.....Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
.............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance off, Swift action available, *Unconscious and Stable*
In hand: mud[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Oct 23, 2012)

"Son of a fatherless dwarf!" Dolgrin curses, too caught up in the battle to realize that his profanity is literally him.  "C'mere, you!" he calls out to the ghoulish little boy as he attempts to grab the child.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 24, 2012)

"Hell!  Hell and damnation!"  Lem yells as he moves forward, tanglefoot bag in hand.

OOC: Moving to F9 and tossing a tanglefoot bag at the girl ghoul at D9.

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Lem the Cook (2nd Level Monk of the Empty Hand)
HP: 14/14; AC: 20; AC Touch: 20; AC Flatfooted: 12; INIT: +7; BAB: +1; CMB: +5; CMD: 17; Fortitude: +4; Reflex: +9; Will: +7; Speed: 15'

-Unarmed Strike: Attack: +7; Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Flurry of Blows: Attack: +6/+6; Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Thrown Flask of Acid: Ranged Touch Attack: +7; Damage: 1d6, Crit: Nil, Range: 10 feet, Special: 1hp splash acid damage to those within 5 feet; 12 Flasks of Acid
--Thrown Tanglefoot Bag: Ranged Touch Attack: +7; hit target gains –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity and must make a DC 15 Reflex save or be glued to the floor; 1xTanglefoot Bag 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 25, 2012)

_Yikes! Why does it always have to be the undead?_

Menik shoots a dart of force at the boy ghoul.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2012)

Horrified by the vision of what her children have become Rochelle turns and runs down the trail back towards town.

As Dolgrin reaches in to grab the boy the boy slaps away the attack with unnatural strength that surprises the dwarf.  As the boy touches him Dolgrin feels a numbness seeping into his extremities but manages to fight off the paralysis.  When Menik's force missile strikes the boy he gasps at the sudden pain.

Spewing curses at the dwarf, the boy becomes a whirling fury attacking with claws and teeth.  "I'll kill you!"  The boy batters himself against the dwarf's armor but none of his attacks penetrate.

The girl shrieks her fury as Lem's tanglefoot bag strikes her and breaks spilling sticky goo all over her.  "I'll gnaw your bones, half-man!"  She angrily scrapes with her claws at the sticky substance holding her to the ground.  As she breaks off large chunks of the restraining substance Lem realizes that it won't hold her for very long at all.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Three.  Everyone is up.





 
[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
Adventurers
Children

Map:




Party:
Dolgrin Truddiggun: 23/29 hit points remaining;
Lem the Cook: 14/14 hit points remaining
Menik: 12/12 hit points remaining
Tasanto: -7/27 hit points remaining; stable

Spells/Abilities Used:

Conditions in Effect: 

Enemy Status:
Boy ghoul (AC 14): 4 damage taken; moderately wounded
Girl ghoul (AC 14): 0 damage taken; unwounded; in tanglefoot bag
--Goo: 5/15[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 25, 2012)

Lem answers as he takes a five-foot step towards the creature, "No you won't, fiend.  Not today."

OOC: Lem is hoping that the children can be saved.  He will attempt to do subdue with non-lethal attacks rather than kill.

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Lem the Cook (2nd Level Monk of the Empty Hand)
HP: 14/14; AC: 20; AC Touch: 20; AC Flatfooted: 12; INIT: +7; BAB: +1; CMB: +5; CMD: 17; Fortitude: +4; Reflex: +9; Will: +7; Speed: 15'

-Unarmed Strike: Attack: +7; Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Flurry of Blows: Attack: +6/+6; Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Thrown Flask of Acid: Ranged Touch Attack: +7; Damage: 1d6, Crit: Nil, Range: 10 feet, Special: 1hp splash acid damage to those within 5 feet; 12 Flasks of Acid
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Oct 25, 2012)

"Wrong move, boy," Dolgrin says as he picks up his axe.  "You just scared off the one reason I was keeping you 'alive'..."

The dwarf takes a mighty swing aimed at the neck of the small ghoul, hoping to bring peace to the boy's soul with one swift move.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 26, 2012)

Lem's first strike misses the girl but his second hits.  Though he got a solid hit his fist doesn't seem to damage her undead flesh.  She laughs at Lem, "Wait 'til I break this loose..."

Dolgrin, however, chops brutally into the boy and deals a serious wound.  The boy shrieks wordlessly though still stands and it is clear to the dwarf that the only way to get out of this safely is to kill the pair.  Luckily the mother has fled and won't have to watch the gruesome work.

        *GM:*  Only need action for Menik now.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 26, 2012)

OOC: Does Lem get the sense that it was his subdual damage or bluntness of his weapon that caused no injury to occur?


----------



## kinem (Oct 26, 2012)

Menik shoots another force dart at the undead boy. Knowing that he's now used five today and can shoot just two more of the darts, he curses his lack of preparation for this.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 29, 2012)

The boy screams like a mad-man and attacks Dolgrin wildly.  His claws scrape harmlessly against the dwarf's armor but the boy sinks his teeth into an exposed section of Dolgrin's arm and causes a nasty wound.  At the bite Dolgrin begins to feel a tingling sensation in his fingers and toes...

Lem realizes that the girl's undead flesh is resistant to the bruising effects of his attempt to subdue.  She continues to scream and curse at Lem as she rips at the goo holding her.  With one claw she breaks off the remaining goo then throws herself at Lem slashing with the other hand and trying to bite the halfling.  Both attacks fail to hit the dodging monk.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Four.  Everyone is up.





 
[sblock=Combat Information]
Dolgrin needs two saves.  Fort DC 13 vs. disease & Fort DC 13 vs. paralysis.
Hopefully, with the misses on Lem, your luck has turned...
DT, ghouls are immune to nonlethal damage.
Initiative:
Adventurers
Children

Map:
Lem at E10; not much movement so I'm not going to update the map yet.




Party:
Dolgrin Truddiggun: 17/29 hit points remaining;
Lem the Cook: 14/14 hit points remaining
Menik: 12/12 hit points remaining
Tasanto: -7/27 hit points remaining; stable

Spells/Abilities Used:

Conditions in Effect: 

Enemy Status:
Boy ghoul (AC 14): 1/13 hit points remaining
Girl ghoul (AC 14): 13/13 hit points remaining
--Goo: 0/15[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 30, 2012)

Menik shoots another force missile at the boy ghoul. _I hope he can't take much more, since it looks like we're in trouble._


----------



## possum (Oct 30, 2012)

Seeing that Menik is focusing on the boy ghoul whike chanting a spell, Dolgrin shifts his weight slightly, swinging his axe towards the girl.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 31, 2012)

OOC: Darn it, I don't get weapon improvisation until level 3 and he's out of tanglefoot bags.

Lem continues to punch at the girl, trying to give Dolgrin a chance to flank. "Keep talking creature.  I can keep this up all day."

OOC: Fighting Defensively, -4 to attack and +2 to AC (22)

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Lem the Cook (2nd Level Monk of the Empty Hand)
HP: 14/14; AC: 20; AC Touch: 20; AC Flatfooted: 12; INIT: +7; BAB: +1; CMB: +5; CMD: 17; Fortitude: +4; Reflex: +9; Will: +7; Speed: 20'

-Unarmed Strike: Attack: +7; Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Flurry of Blows: Attack: +6/+6; Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Thrown Flask of Acid: Ranged Touch Attack: +7; Damage: 1d6, Crit: Nil, Range: 10 feet, Special: 1hp splash acid damage to those within 5 feet; 12 Flasks of Acid
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 31, 2012)

As quickly as it began it now ends: Menik's force missile blasts into the boy knocking him off his feet.  The creature sprawls on the ground unmoving.  Dolgrin and Lem focus on the girl and their concentrated attacks drop her before she even has a chance to continue to scream imprecations at them.

With the sudden end of the battle silence falls upon the graveyard.  Tasanto lies between the two undead creatures and it is uncertain whether he still breaths.  The torch in his outstretched hand gutters in the dirt.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 31, 2012)

Lem rushes up to Tasanto to stop the bleeding.  "I think he's going to be ok, but we need to get him back into the village.  What are we going to tell the mom, though?"


----------



## kinem (Nov 1, 2012)

"We'll tell her the truth. We didn't kill these kids, they were dead already.

I guess we know now what condition the others that vanished are in. We could certainly use a priest to help with this. Maybe there's one in town."

Menik will help carry Tasanto.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 1, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I hope they have a healer or potions in the village.  I had used up all of mine in the first fight. Otherwise, bed rest is going to take a while.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Nov 1, 2012)

kinem said:


> "We'll tell her the truth. We didn't kill these kids, they were dead already.
> 
> I guess we know now what condition the others that vanished are in. We could certainly use a priest to help with this. Maybe there's one in town."
> 
> Menik will help carry Tasanto.




"She saw what shape they were in," Dolgrin says as he kneels to the ground, taking off the cloak he wears over his armor and uses it to cover the body of one of the children.  "I'm certain that she knows.  We do, however, need to get some of the men in the village to help bury them.  A priest could help with that," he adds as he turns to Tasanto's unconscious body, "as well as our injured friend."


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 3, 2012)

Hefting Tasanto's slight frame is no difficulty for the group and on the trail back to Capoe they meet with a mob of villagers who look like they are ready to take on whatever might be out there.

"What happened out there?  Rochelle came back screaming her head off and, well, we weren't sure what to think."

Pushing through the group of men to the front is the young woman they first met in Capoe.  She takes one look at Tasanto and frowns.  She points at one man and motions for the others to make way.

"Vinnetto, help them carry their friend.  Looks like you lot got the worst of it.  Or he did, anyway.  Quickly, now, he'll need to see the herb woman."

She heads off at a trot for the village with the group behind and the village men bringing up a nervous rear guard.  The way back seems strangely longer than the way out to the graveyard but you do arrive at the village without further incident.  Tasanto is gingerly placed on a cot at the village herb woman's house where she tells Dolgrin, Menik, and Lem that she'll care for him through the night.  The others are offered beds in the homes of villagers since Capoe is too small to have an inn.

        *GM:*  The old, matronly herb woman will spend some time stitching up the worst of Tasanto's wounds and restoring three hit points (-4/27).  She'll cast two cure light wounds spells (8/27) at a cost of 20 gp to the group and watch Tasanto overnight (14/27).  The next day the group has a choice: Tasanto can spend the next 24 hours in bed or they can spend another 20 gp to have the herb woman cast her healing spells on Tasanto again.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 3, 2012)

"Ugh.  That didn't go well.  Wait!"  Tasanto starts checking his wounds and skin color for any changes.  "They bit me.  The purple potion in my pack.  If you could get it for me."  Tasanto drinks his potion of anti-plague as a precaution.  "Thank you for the healing.  I think I am going to need all you can muster.  Those two children weren't the only problem here.  I need to get back into fighting shape."

[sblock=ooc]Tasanto will pay the 40 gp for four healing castings and drink his anti-plague potion just as a precaution. With the extra two spells in the morning, it looks like Tasanto will be a 26 of 27. [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Nov 3, 2012)

"I had to leave the bodies of the young ones in the graveyard," Dolgrin says as he turns to the group.  "I suggest that they be burned and their ashes buried.  Best not to tell the mother, though.  Save that her children are finally at peace."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 5, 2012)

Lem nods in agreement.  "This indeed seems a bit much.  I'll have to find something with an edge, too.  Those... things... were not bothered by a punch."


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 6, 2012)

*GM:*  It slipped past me, but on Nov 1 Dolgrin, Lem, & Menik all reached exactly 3,300 xp.  Congratulations on reaching level 3!  Feel free to level up and submit for review.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 7, 2012)

The matronly healer gladly casts her healing spells upon Tasanto the next morning.  She continues to check the young man over until she is satisfied that his only injuries remaining are a few yellowed bruises nearly healed.

"There ya go.  Right as rain, or nearly so."  She shakes her head.  "Sad thing about Rochelle's children.  And she's not taking it well.  I've given her a tisane to help her sleep.  Should you find out who done this to her children then deliver justice for their crimes."


----------



## possum (Nov 7, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> The matronly healer gladly casts her healing spells upon Tasanto the next morning.  She continues to check the young man over until she is satisfied that his only injuries remaining are a few yellowed bruises nearly healed.
> 
> "There ya go.  Right as rain, or nearly so."  She shakes her head.  "Sad thing about Rochelle's children.  And she's not taking it well.  I've given her a tisane to help her sleep.  Should you find out who done this to her children then deliver justice for their crimes."




Dolgrin turns to the healer as she finishes her work on Tasanto.  "You have my promise that I will find whoever's causing this.  I'm not one to be killing children even in the state that they were in.  That mockery of what they likely once were..." the dwarf shivers somewhat.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 7, 2012)

"We'll look further into this, ma'am.  Would there be any provisions available to purchase in town?  We may need some gear to prepare," Lem suggests.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 8, 2012)

"Thank you again for healing me up.  Now, I think I should prepare as well if we are going to search the countryside."  Tasanto takes some time chanting, conjuring up a black smoke that wraps around and binds to his body.  When the chanting stops, a beast, more appropriate for battle stands ready.  "*Now* I am ready for a fight."

[sblock=action]Call eidolon synthsuit[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 8, 2012)

Menik spent the time deep in thought, scribbling madly in his book. His thoughts were of the battle with the undead. It had been closer than he liked, and that was just with a couple of child ones. What would happen when the group finds the really dangerous ones? His force missiles worked but not well enough.

He thought of the flaming sphere spell which he'd copied into his book but hadn't quite mastered. It could make the difference. He just had to understand fire magic a bit better ... and finally, by the end of that day, he did.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

"I'm ready to help bring the evildoers to justice" Menik declares "Though we could still use some healing ability. He asks the herb woman "Might you have any potions for sale?"


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 12, 2012)

The healer rubs her chin as Lem asks about supplies.

"Capoe is too small for a shop of any sort but the townsfolk may have some basic supplies we could part with for a few coin.  I've a few potions I could part with..."

As Tasanto summons his otherworldly form the healer gapes and sketches a symbol of protection in the air with a shaky hand.  She steps back and seems uncertain of whether to be awed or afraid.

"Gods protect!  A shapeshifter!"

        *GM:*  Capoe is a hamlet and as such has a base value of 200 gp.  Feel free to makes checks & purchase items you might want/need under that limit.  The healer has two cure light wounds potions for certain.  If you need more than that, you'll need to make the availability check.

Also, DT, just for clarification Lem would realize it was his attempt to do nonlethal damage that didn't affect the ghouls and not the blunt quality of his attacks.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 12, 2012)

"Why thank you madame for the blessing.  Yes, Yes they do.  The gods protect me with this form."  Tasanto chuckles.  "He is just a little slow in showing up for surprise fights.  That is why I wound up face down in the mud to begin with."


----------



## possum (Nov 14, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> "Gods protect!  A shapeshifter!"




Dolgrin nods and chuckles slightly as the healer is startled by the transformation.  "Yeah, that creeped me out too, the first time that I saw it.  You get used to it."


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 14, 2012)

"Ma'am, considering our last fight, I would like to purchase any more healing potions you might have." 

"I have a few here." 

"Well, my coin purse isn't going to let me be any greedier than buying those two.  Thank you."

[sblock=ooc]Copy of my post in the Pearl.  Yea! I didn't deplete her supplies if anyone else wants to buy some.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 15, 2012)

The woman is all smiles when it comes to transacting business and taking Tasanto's gold.  She glances from Lem to Dolgrin but her gaze rests upon Menik.

"Sir, you mentioned a need for potions first.  Do you still have interest?"

[sblock=OOC]I'll wait another day for [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION] to check and purchase supplies before I advance things.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 15, 2012)

"Yes, ma'am.  I'lll take a couple of healing potions if available," Lem says.


----------



## kinem (Nov 15, 2012)

Menik looks through his coin pocket and sighs.

"Sadly, my funds will not permit it. I, uh, had some debts to take care of."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 15, 2012)

kinem said:


> Menik looks through his coin pocket and sighs.
> 
> "Sadly, my funds will not permit it. I, uh, had some debts to take care of."




"I could help you out by buying two more for you to carry.  I have little need for money and gourmet spices are only so costly," Lem offers.


----------



## kinem (Nov 15, 2012)

"Thanks, Lem. I'll pay you back" Menik replies.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 15, 2012)

"No worries.  The least I can do after what happened after the orc fight," Lem says as he spends 50gp more for a Cure Light Wounds for Menik.

OOC: [MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION] , Could only afford one more, not two.  Sorry.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 18, 2012)

The healer nods farewell as Dolgrin, Lem, Menik, and Tasanto leave her small house to continue their investigation into the disappearance of Malcom of Capoe.  The four have little to go on except the knowledge that Malcom disappeared from the woods near his small farm plot and that some dark power has been animating the dead as cunning flesh-eaters.  More than likely connected, it would seem that the only option at the moment is to investigate the small graveyard where Rochelle's ghoulish children were laid to rest.

Travel back to the burial plot of the hamlet of Capoe seems to take less time in the day than it did the previous night and soon the four are stepping from the shadowed woodland trail into the small open space of the graveyard.  Small, hand-carved markers crowd the area though some are toppled by recent digging and the previous evening's combat.

        *GM:*  If you have other options you wish to explore, feel free.  I can always edit.  Otherwise, if we continue on this line please describe your investigations and include any skill checks you think appropriate.


----------



## possum (Nov 19, 2012)

Dolgrin walks through the small graveyard once again, much more comfortable than it was during the previous night.  He stops at the recently redug graves of the two children that he had faced last night.  "So, they say to check out the homestead first, right?" he asks the others.


----------



## kinem (Nov 19, 2012)

"As long as we're here we might as well have a look" Menik says. He looks for signs of exhumation, as well as anything else odd.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 19, 2012)

"Menik, do you really think someone else dug the bodies out, or is it possible that they rose from the graves themselves?" Lem asks while pondering what the results might mean.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 20, 2012)

Tasanto is not quite sure what to do.  The monks taught him a bit of fighting, but finding things was not in their lesson plans.  Still, he searches the area around the graveyard for any interesting tracks.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 21, 2012)

As Menik studies the gravesite he notices the new grave that Dolgrin mentioned but some of the villagers mentioned burying the children the previous night and so that isn't unusual.  What does seem a bit unusual is the bare footprint at the edge of the new grave.  It is the size of an adult human male's foot and overlaps several booted prints.

After pointing it out to the others, Tasanto finds that there is a trail of broken grass and disturbed dew that leads away from the village and deeper into the woods.  It is unclear whether the bare-footed one made the trail but it was recent and possible that the arrival of the four adventurers drove off whoever was here before them.

Menik also notices there is a grave near the edge of the graveyard that has been dug at, as if some creature started to dig up the body or dug up part of the body.  Considering the filthy state of Rochelle's children and the disturbing stains around their mouths it is not surprising that they might have done so.  There are a few small bones scattered about the disturbed area.

[sblock=OOC]Family & Thanksgiving time will keep me occupied over the next couple of days.  I'll try to post again by Friday but may not be able to post again until Sunday or Monday at worst.  Have a good holiday.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 21, 2012)

Tasanto will point out the tracks to the others.  "They might be fresh." Rather unsure himself.  After the others finish checking the graves, he will lead, following the tracks towards what he hopes is their quarry. As soon as he gets twenty feet away, he loses the trail.
[sblock=ooc]I expect to be busy most of turkey day as well.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Nov 24, 2012)

Dolgrin groans as Tasanto loses the trail so easily, and can't help but chuckle slightly.


----------



## kinem (Nov 25, 2012)

Menik tries to find where the trail picks up again.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 26, 2012)

Lem says, "Let me loan you an extra set of eyes."


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 28, 2012)

Despite Tasanto losing the tracks Lem manages to easily pick them up again.  Not long after that the tracks seem to come across and follow a game trail that heads deeper into the forest.  Following the trail for a while the four adventurers alternately lose and rediscover the tracks until the trail opens onto a rocky clearing.  Dolgrin, Tasanto, and Lem all seem to have the feeling that something is not right.  Only Menik is unaware of the sense of wrongness in the clearing which is made evident to all when the four catch a glimpse through the obscuring trees of a severed head perched on the stump of a fallen tree.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 29, 2012)

Lem states the obvious, "A severed head.  What do you think the chances are that the bad guy did us a favor and performed a self-decapitation?  You're going to say no way and ruin my day, aren't you?"  Lem looks around for further danger, wondering if this is a distraction.  Then he approaches to see if the head belongs to anyone he knows.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 29, 2012)

"Well, all things are possible, but I wouldn't place a bet on it."  Tasanto prepares for battle with a bit of casting before following Lem.
[sblock= actions]std: Cast Mage Armor, swift:enter Snake Stance, move: stay up with Lem, drawing hammer[/sblock][sblock= mini-stats]Half-elf Tasanto: AC 12, HP 26/27, Init -2, Low-light vision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12, Move 30'
Unarmed Strike +2, d6+1,  Stunning Fist 1/day
 Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +2, d6+1 
Dagger +2, d4+1
Sling, -1, d4+1 1..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +0, Will +9, CMB +2, CMD 14

Cattaur Tasanto AC 24 with mage armor HP 23/24 real, 20/20 temp,   Init +2, Darkvision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12,  Move 40' 
 Claw/Claw +4, d4+2
  Bite +4, d6+2 
 Unarmed Strike +4, d6+2, Stunning Fist 1/day
Lucerne Hammer  +4, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+2 
Dagger +4, d4+2
Sling, +4, d4+2 ..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +4, Will +9
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 2 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
.............Consumables: 1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (50/50 charges)
.............Consumables: 4/6 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
...,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
............Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance
If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.....Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+12 against one strike 
.....Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
.............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on, Swift action used, AoO available, AC 24, Mage Armor (3 hrs)
In hand: Lucerne Hammer
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 29, 2012)

"Indeed." Menik too casts mage armor. (AC 17, ff 14)


----------



## possum (Nov 29, 2012)

As Dolgrin closes in on the area, his hands find the greataxe secured on his back.  He removes the shielding from the blade itself and looks around the wood.

"I don't think that's the case..." the dwarf says.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 29, 2012)

Two things happen as Lem and Tasanto move towards the stump bearing the severed head: the head's eyes snap open and it shrieks, "Eeeelaaaiinnnee!", and from the continuation of the path on the other side of the clearing a man steps into view.

The man is filthy and wears a tattered robe.  His feet are bare and caked in mud and grime.  Following the man is a skeleton wearing a battered breastplate and carrying a heavy shield.

Through the trees to the right can be heard a clatter like that of sticks or, perhaps, bones.









*OOC:*


Pre-Combat.  The party lost initiative but exceptional rolls for Lem and Tasanto mean they get a free round before any of the monsters can act.






[sblock=Combat Information]
Combat action accounting:
Pre-combat:
 -Lem:
 -Tasanto:
Round 1:
 -Monsters:

Initiative:
Monsters
You all

Map: 



Party:
Dolgrin: 41/41 hit points remaining
Lem: 20/20 hit points remaining 
Menik: 17/17 hit points remaining
Tasanto: 24(20)/24 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: 

Conditions in Effect:

Enemy Status:
Necromancer (AC 11/ T 10/ FF 11); 22/22 hp
Skeleton 1 (AC 21/ T 12/ FF 19); 17/17 hp
Skeleton 2 (Four arms) (AC 15/ T 13/ FF 12); 4/4 hp
Severed Head (AC 14/ T 14/ FF 12); 4/4 hp
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 29, 2012)

"You're just going to have to shut up now," Lem says as he steps towards the head and swings his fists at it.

Lem takes a five foot step to K7, then attacks with a flurry of blows.

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Lem the Cook (2nd Level Monk of the Empty Hand)
HP: 14/14; AC: 20; AC Touch: 20; AC Flatfooted: 12; INIT: +7; BAB: +1; CMB: +5; CMD: 17; Fortitude: +4; Reflex: +9; Will: +7; Speed: 30'

-Unarmed Strike: Attack: +7; Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Flurry of Blows: Attack: +6/+6; Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Thrown Flask of Acid: Ranged Touch Attack: +7; Damage: 1d6, Crit: Nil, Range: 10 feet, Special: 1hp splash acid damage to those within 5 feet; 12 Flasks of Acid
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 29, 2012)

Tasanto charges the grubby man that consorts with skeletons and brings his might hammer down on him, thumping him a good one.  Hollering back over his shoulder, "Quit slapping Malcom around and deal with the ones that still walk."
[sblock= actions]move: charge to 10' reach point at E4, std: lucerne hammer, swift: still available; Free: talk
Movement through or missed melee attack provoke an AoO.[/sblock][sblock= mini-stats]Half-elf Tasanto: AC 12, HP 26/27, Init -2, Low-light vision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12, Move 30'
Unarmed Strike +2, d6+1,  Stunning Fist 1/day
 Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +2, d6+1 
Dagger +2, d4+1
Sling, -1, d4+1 1..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +0, Will +9, CMB +2, CMD 14

Cattaur Tasanto AC 24 with mage armor HP 23/24 real, 20/20 temp,   Init +2, Darkvision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12,  Move 40' 
 Claw/Claw +4, d4+2
  Bite +4, d6+2 
 Unarmed Strike +4, d6+2, Stunning Fist 1/day
Lucerne Hammer  +4, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+2 
Dagger +4, d4+2
Sling, +4, d4+2 ..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +4, Will +9
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 2 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
.............Consumables: 1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (50/50 charges)
.............Consumables: 4/6 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
...,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
............Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance
If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.....Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+12 against one strike 
.....Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
.............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on, Swift action available, AoO available, AC 22, Mage Armor (3 hrs), Charge
In hand: Lucerne Hammer[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 30, 2012)

Lem batters Malcolm's poor disembodied head as it rises to hover just above the stump.  It's lips curl and it spits a gobbet of phlegm at the halfling.  The spittle barely misses Lem and hits the ground sizzling and turning the grass black.

The necromancer steps back from Tasanto's assault.  He draws a slender stick from his rope belt then casts a spell that has no noticeable effect.  The heavily armored skeleton beside him steps forward to face Tasanto (proves AoO) drawing his longsword as he moves.  His attack is deflected by Tasanto (proves AoO).

Behind Tasanto, a four-armed skeleton moves out from behind the cover of trees and rushes Lem.  Reaching him it swipes with one boney hand.  Lem is surprised when the claw rakes him for a minor amount of damage.









*OOC:*


Combat Round One.  Everyone is up.






[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative:
Monsters
You all

Map: 



Party:
Dolgrin: 41/41 hit points remaining
Lem: 16/20 hit points remaining 
Menik: 17/17 hit points remaining
Tasanto: 23(20)/24 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: 

Conditions in Effect:

Enemy Status:
Necromancer (AC 15/ T 10/ FF 15); 14/22 hp
Skeleton 1 (AC 21/ T 12/ FF 19); 17/17 hp
Skeleton 2 (Four arms) (AC 15/ T 13/ FF 12); 4/4 hp
Severed Head (AC 14/ T 14/ FF 12); 2/4 hp
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Nov 30, 2012)

Dolgrin moves forward to engage the four-armed skeleton, greataxe swinging from his side, hoping to sever the spinal column just below the ribs.

[sblock=Actions[/sblock]
Move NW one square, W one square, NW one square.

Attack![/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 30, 2012)

Tasanto swings his hammer at the skeleton as it approaches, missing wildly.  After the skeleton misses him, he retorts with a kick to the knees, but this misses as well.  Getting frustrated, he drops the hammer and goes into furball fight mode, clawing and biting.  The bite sinks in and crushes a couple of bones, but this skeleton seems more empowered than expected.
[sblock= actions]First AoO with Lucerne Hammer for movement
Second AoO kick for missing me
free: drop hammer
full round attack: claw/claw/bite
swift: still available
At least I hit once out of five times!
[/sblock]
[sblock= mini-stats]Half-elf Tasanto: AC 12, HP 26/27, Init -2, Low-light vision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12, Move 30'
Unarmed Strike +2, d6+1,  Stunning Fist 1/day
 Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +2, d6+1 
Dagger +2, d4+1
Sling, -1, d4+1 1..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +0, Will +9, CMB +2, CMD 14

Cattaur Tasanto AC 24 with mage armor HP 23/24 real, 20/20 temp,   Init +2, Darkvision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12,  Move 40' 
 Claw/Claw +4, d4+2
  Bite +4, d6+2 
 Unarmed Strike +4, d6+2, Stunning Fist 1/day
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +5, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+2 
Dagger +4, d4+2
Sling, +4, d4+2 ..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +4, Will +9
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 2 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
.............Consumables: 1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (50/50 charges)
.............Consumables: 4/6 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
...,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
............Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance
If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.....Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+12 against one strike 
.....Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
.............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on, Swift action available, AoO available, AC 24, Mage Armor (3 hrs),
In hand: claw/claw
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 30, 2012)

Though Tasanto struggles against the more heavily armored skeleton defending the necromancer Dolgrin easily severs the spinal column of his opponent as he intended.  Bones clatter to the ground, no longer a threat.

        *GM:*  Lem and Menik left to go this round.


----------



## kinem (Nov 30, 2012)

_Why is it always necromancers?_

Though disturbed by the scene before him, Menik is eager to try his new fire spell.

When he casts it, a globe of flame 5' in diameter appears next to the necromancer and Menik directs it towards that target.

(ooc: 3 rounds, Reflex DC 18 negates that round)


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 10, 2012)

The necromancer shrieks and begins slapping at the flames as Menik's ball of fire engulfs him.  The smell of burning flesh fills the clearing.

*OOC: Combat Round One.  Lem only still to go.*
[sblock=Combat Information]
Note: with the loss of previous roll results from the dice roller I had to roll them over.  I think it actually turned out better for you...

Initiative:
Monsters
You all

Map: 



Party:
Dolgrin: 41/41 hit points remaining
Lem: 16/20 hit points remaining 
Menik: 17/17 hit points remaining
Tasanto: 23(20)/24 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: 

Conditions in Effect:

Enemy Status:
Necromancer (AC 15/ T 10/ FF 15); 2/22 hp
Skeleton 1 (AC 21/ T 12/ FF 19); 9/17 hp
Skeleton 2 (Four arms) (AC 15/ T 13/ FF 12); -/4 hp; destroyed
Severed Head (AC 14/ T 14/ FF 12); 2/4 hp
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 11, 2012)

Lem moves forward a bit, but back-kicks at the impaled head, not trusting to leave it be.

OOC: Sorry for the delayed response.  Moving to I6, then striking at the head.

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Lem the Cook (2nd Level Monk of the Empty Hand)
HP: 14/14; AC: 20; AC Touch: 20; AC Flatfooted: 12; INIT: +7; BAB: +1; CMB: +5; CMD: 17; Fortitude: +4; Reflex: +9; Will: +7; Speed: 30'

-Unarmed Strike: Attack: +7; Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Flurry of Blows: Attack: +6/+6; Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Thrown Flask of Acid: Ranged Touch Attack: +7; Damage: 1d6, Crit: Nil, Range: 10 feet, Special: 1hp splash acid damage to those within 5 feet; 12 Flasks of Acid
[/sblock]

Attack: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3819957/
Damage (1 hit for 3 hps): http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3819960/


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 11, 2012)

*Fight in the Forest*

Lem back-kicks the head and it goes spinning, lifeless for the second time.

The skeleton facing Tasanto slashes with his longsword scoring a wound across the creature's chest.  It chatters its teeth mockingly at Tasanto.  The necromancer gets a manic gleam in his eye and casts a spell.  Immediately mist begins swirling up around him and expanding outward to engulf the skeleton and Tasanto in a concealing cloud.  Though hidden from view, the group hears the necromancer's flight into the forest. 

*OOC: Combat Round Two.  Everyone is up.*
[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
Monsters
You all

Map: 



Party:
Dolgrin: 41/41 hit points remaining
Lem: 16/20 hit points remaining 
Menik: 17/17 hit points remaining
Tasanto: 23(13)/24 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: 

Conditions in Effect:

Enemy Status:
Necromancer (AC 15/ T 10/ FF 15); 2/22 hp
Skeleton 1 (AC 21/ T 12/ FF 19); 9/17 hp
Skeleton 2 (Four arms) (AC 15/ T 13/ FF 12); -/4 hp; destroyed
Severed Head (AC 14/ T 14/ FF 12); -/4 hp; destroyed
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Dec 11, 2012)

Dolgrin moves to the edge of the smoke cloud and tries desperately to peer through the obscuring magic.  Double to G5


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 11, 2012)

Lem moves to F3 in order to do the same.  If he observes that the skeleton is next to him, he will attack.


----------



## kinem (Dec 12, 2012)

"Damn it!" Menik heads to the edge of the cloud (G1), hoping to spot the fleeing necromancer.


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 12, 2012)

Tasanto moves around the skeleton, intentionally provoking an attack as  he hunts for the necromancer in the mist.  Pounding through the few open  places there are in the brush, he intends to run down this evil creature.

If the skeleton misses his AoO, 
First AoO unarmed strike (1d20+4=20,  1d6+2=8)
Spend immediate  action to take a second unarmed strike (1d20+4=24,  1d6+2=5)
Crit confirmation and extra damage (1d20+4=23,  1d6+2=4)
It looked great!, but the first in the chain missed by one.  Skeleton takes no damage.

complete move
Unarmed strike against any on path (1d20+4=19,  1d6+2=4)

[sblock=actions]Move: E3 D2 C2 C1 B1 B0 A0 A-1, Provokes AoO vs AC 24, When AoO misses, take retaliatory strike as a free action, if that hits, spend immediate action on second AoO strike, finish move, Std: hit anyone who I step on in that movement path.[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]Half-elf Tasanto: AC 12, HP 26/27, Init -2, Low-light vision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12, Move 30'
Unarmed Strike +2, d6+1,  Stunning Fist 1/day
 Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +2, d6+1 
Dagger +2, d4+1
Sling, -1, d4+1 1..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +0, Will +9, CMB +2, CMD 14

Cattaur Tasanto AC 24 with mage armor HP 23/24 real, 13/20 temp,   Init +2, Darkvision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12,  Move 40' 
 Claw/Claw +4, d4+2
  Bite +4, d6+2 
 Unarmed Strike +4, d6+2, Stunning Fist 1/day
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +5, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+2 
Dagger +4, d4+2
Sling, +4, d4+2 ..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +4, Will +9
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 2 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
.............Consumables: 1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (50/50 charges)
.............Consumables: 4/6 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
...,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
............Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance
If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.....Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+12 against one strike 
.....Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
.............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on, Swift action used, AoO used, AC 24, Mage Armor (3 hrs),
In hand: claw/claw /unarmed strike
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 13, 2012)

*Fight in the Forest*

As Tasanto deliberately leaves himself open to the skeleton the undead thing surprises him and lashes out with uncanny accuracy leaving another gash in the cattaur's hide.  Moving on past he emerges from the mist on the heels of the necromancer.

Menik catches sight of the necromancer as he leaves the mist and begins making his way down the trail.  Suddenly Tasanto appears in a swirl of fog emerging from the concealment of the mists.  The necromancer grunts in frustration and stumbles a step further away from Menik and Tasanto.  Raising his hands he quickly invokes some sort of dark magic and a rope of grey mist swirls out from the necromancer and towards the transformed half-elf.  Fortunately, the magics are poorly directed and pass by Tasanto.

Dolgrin and Lem are too far around the other side to see what is going on with Tasanto and the necromancer but a clatter of bones announces the emergence of the skeleton from the mist.  Lem senses the fog-shrouded skeleton as it passes him and is able to take advantage of the skeleton's focus on exiting the fog.  It veers towards the dwarf when it catches sight of him and raises its sword in attack.  The blade clatters off Dolgrin's armor and the dwarf is left uninjured.

*OOC: Combat Round Three.  Everyone is up.*
[sblock=Combat Information]
Sorry, looks like I didn't make the map quite big enough.  The necromancer exited and moved about 10 feet out of the mist.  Tasanto could catch him with a full move.  The necromancer would take a 5 ft. step away and cast his spell.  Wasn't sure if Tasanto had his polearm in hand; if he does, the spellcasting would provoke an AoO.  Menik is about 20 feet away from where the necromancer stands (due to the vagaries of the terrain/avoiding trees, etc.)

Lem gets an AoO as the skeleton passes him.

Initiative:
Monsters
You all

Map: 



Party:
Dolgrin: 41/41 hit points remaining
Lem: 16/20 hit points remaining 
Menik: 17/17 hit points remaining
Tasanto: 23(3)/24 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: 

Conditions in Effect:

Enemy Status:
Necromancer (AC 15/ T 10/ FF 15); 2/22 hp
Skeleton 1 (AC 21/ T 12/ FF 19); 9/17 hp
Skeleton 2 (Four arms) (AC 15/ T 13/ FF 12); -/4 hp; destroyed
Severed Head (AC 14/ T 14/ FF 12); -/4 hp; destroyed
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 13, 2012)

In his stomping through the mist, Tasanto finds the necromancer at the far end of the cloud bank.  As the necromancer side-steps back to cast, Tasanto swats him with one of his long arms.  Missing wildly Claw AoO with reach (1d20+4=5,  1d4+2=6), the necromaner's spell does go off, but that misses Tasanto wildly.

Stepping up, the cattaur swings, Left claw attack (1d20+4=10,  1d4+2=6), right claw attack (1d20+4=9,  1d4+2=3) and sinking his teeth in with a Bite (1d20+4=20,  1d6+2=4) the necromancer goes limp and drops.  Growing back into the fog, "The necromancer is down!"

[sblock=actions]Tasanto had dropped the hammer in front of the skelton last round, but has reach claws.
If it was a full single move to get to the necromancer, Tasanto would have hit him for 4 damage last round.
If it was a double move to catch him, that is fine.  Tasanto has the reach evolution on his claws, and the AoO had not triggered because the skeleton actually did hit him.  So, AoO now triggers on the necromancer's turn. Missed.
This rounds actions: 5'step, claw/claw/bite.  Yea! got him.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Half-elf Tasanto: AC 12, HP 26/27, Init -2, Low-light vision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12, Move 30'
Unarmed Strike +2, d6+1,  Stunning Fist 1/day
 Lucerne Hammer +3, d12+1 with 10' reach
Handbo +2, d6+1 
Dagger +2, d4+1
Sling, -1, d4+1 1..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +0, Will +9, CMB +2, CMD 14

Cattaur Tasanto AC 24 with mage armor HP 23/24 real, 3/20 temp,   Init +2, Darkvision, 
Perception +11, Sense Motive +12,  Move 40' 
 Claw/Claw +4, d4+2 (10' reach)
  Bite +4, d6+2 
 Unarmed Strike +4, d6+2, Stunning Fist 1/day (ususally kick, sometimes elbow)
MW Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer  +5, d12+3 with 10' reach
Handbo +4, d6+2 
Dagger +4, d4+2
Sling, +4, d4+2 ..... Sling Bullets 9 Normal
Fort: +3, Reflex +4, Will +9
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt, Guidance
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Shield
,...Summon Monster I: 5/5 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), celestial eagles
.............Consumables: 1 Alchemist's Fire, 2 Cure Light Wounds potion, 1 Enlarge potion
.............Consumables: 1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (50/50 charges)
.............Consumables: 4/6 days trail rations, 1 anti-toxin, 1 anti-plague
...,Anytime Free Action: Fused Link, move HP from real to temp to keep cattaur alive, used down to 2 real
...... ......Swift Actions: Enter Snake Stance
If Snake Stance Active:
.,,,,,,,,,,,,,.Free Action: A missed attack on me provokes an AoO with an Unarmed Strike
.....Immediate Actions: AC or Touch AC = d20+12 against one strike 
.....Immediate Actions: if hit on unarmed AoO, spend immed to make second unarmed AoO attack
.............Conditionals: +1 damage when flanking from dirty fighting trait
Effects: Snake Stance on, Swift action available, AoO available, AC 24, Mage Armor (3 hrs),
In hand: claw/claw/bite or unarmed strike
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 13, 2012)

*Fight in the Forest*

Menik sees Tasanto drop the necromancer to the ground where the body lies bleeding.  Dolgrin and Lem easily hear Tasanto's call about successfully dropping the necromancer.  Now only the skeletal warrior remains...

*Dolgrin, Lem, & Menik still to go this round.*


----------



## possum (Dec 14, 2012)

Dolgrin glances at the skeleton in front of him and swings his axe in a diagonal motion aimed at the right collarbone of the creature.

1d20+8=15, 1d12+4=11


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 14, 2012)

Lem attacks the skeleton during his Attack of Opportunity, then takes a five foot step to attack twice again with a Flurry of Blows.  He hits all three times, the final kick resulting in a critical bit of damage.

Attack (17+7=24, 18+6=24, 20+6=26): http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3823945/
Confirm Crit (11+6=17): http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3823956/
Damage (9 Total): http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3823957/

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Lem the Cook (2nd Level Monk of the Empty Hand)
HP: 16/20; AC: 20; AC Touch: 20; AC Flatfooted: 12; INIT: +7; BAB: +1; CMB: +5; CMD: 17; Fortitude: +4; Reflex: +9; Will: +7; Speed: 30'

-Unarmed Strike: Attack: +7; Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Flurry of Blows: Attack: +6/+6; Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
-Thrown Flask of Acid: Ranged Touch Attack: +7; Damage: 1d6, Crit: Nil, Range: 10 feet, Special: 1hp splash acid damage to those within 5 feet; 12 Flasks of Acid
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 17, 2012)

Dolgrin's attack misses the skeletal: his axe is deflected off the skeleton's shield.  Lem, however, strikes three times in succession.  Ready to crow his success the halfling is a bit surprised when his last attack doesn't do quite the damage he expected.

*OOC: Combat Round Three.  Menik still to go.*
[sblock=Combat Information]
Sorry, DT, that critical doesn't confirm unless you have something up your sleeve that I wasn't aware of.

Initiative:
Monsters
You all

Map: 



Party:
Dolgrin: 41/41 hit points remaining
Lem: 16/20 hit points remaining 
Menik: 17/17 hit points remaining
Tasanto: 23(3)/24 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: 

Conditions in Effect:

Enemy Status:
Necromancer (AC 15/ T 10/ FF 15); 2/22 hp
Skeleton 1 (AC 21/ T 12/ FF 19); 2/17 hp
Skeleton 2 (Four arms) (AC 15/ T 13/ FF 12); -/4 hp; destroyed
Severed Head (AC 14/ T 14/ FF 12); -/4 hp; destroyed
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 17, 2012)

Menik shoots a force missile at the skeleton, striking it down. (ooc: 2-5 damage and it has 2 hp.)

ooc: Only the skeleton is still up, not the necromancer, right? Otherwise Menik will attack the necromancer instead.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 17, 2012)

Menik's force missile blasts the skeleton and disrupts the vile energy animating the creature.  Bones, armor, and weapons tumble to the ground in a clatter then silence falls on the forest clearing.  With the necromancer dead his magics begin to unravel and the mists slowly dissipate in the light breeze.

Just off the clearing is an outcrop of rock surrounded by trees.  A small hollow space has been scratched out beneath an overhang and is filled with leaves and rags.  It appears to be the necromancer's nest.

The mournful wail of the severed head identified it as Malcolm, the man they were searching for, and so the group now has the information they needed to report his demise to Lieutenant Kelnin.

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, Tasanto took the necromancer down; I just forgot to update his hp when it happened.

Sometime later this evening (when I have my notes) I'll get you all an xp update and a list of things you find when you search.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Dec 17, 2012)

"By the gods, this was a sight..." Dolgrin says as he walks throughout the area.  There are scattered and shattered bones laying on the ground from the reanimated skeletons, a severed head tethered onto a tree that acted as an alarm and finally the body of the necromancer that was likely causing all of the troubles dead nearby.

"Are we sure this is it, though?" the dwarf says as he puts his weapon away.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 18, 2012)

Though Dolgrin is right to be suspicious, after a little time spent looking around there is no further threat to be found.  There are a few items on the necromancer, the armored skeleton, and within the nest that might have some value: on the necromancer is a pair of bracers, he clutches a wand in his hand, and his robe, filthy and ratty though it is, seems to have some value.  Within the nest is a sheaf of papers that look like they might be magical in nature and several rotted cloth pouches with a surprisingly large number of coins.  The skeleton wears a breastplate and carried a heavy steel shield and a longsword of fine quality.

[sblock=OOC]First of all, this encounter pushed Tasanto up to 4th level.  Congrats!

Experience to date:




Items:
Bracers of Armor +1 (1,000 gp);
Robe of Infinite Twine (1,000 gp);
Wand of Magic Missiles (CL1) with 10 Charges (150 gp);
Scrolls: detect undead (25 gp), obscuring mist (25 gp), shield (25 gp), chill touch (25 gp), spectral hand (150 gp);
Breastplate (200 gp);
Hvy steel shield (20 gp);
MW longsword (315 gp);
565 gp in sundry coins[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 18, 2012)

Tasanto puts the necromancer in manacles and then stabilizes him in an unconscious state.  "Rochelle should have the killing blow." Stripping the body of loot and collecting what is possible, including Malcolm head in a bag for a proper burial, we will go back to the village. Slinging him over his back, he will carry the necromancer back to town and tie him to one of the tables with his head hanging over the end.  While keeping the necromancer guarded, summon the villagers and, borrowing Dolgrin's axe for a moment, "Rochelle, being told justice has been done is not as soul cleansing as exacting that justice." Offer her the axe.  If she doesn't take it after a moment, Tasanto will strike the final blow. 

Tasanto will also find a fine wooden box that can be sealed with wax.  Discretely, Malcom's head will be sealed in the box so what remains of his body we found can be returned to the whitecloak Kelnin for a proper burial. Not quite a coffin, but its evidence instead of the word of a stranger.

[sblock=XP]Tasanto started with 3,510 XP, so he should be ending at 6,175.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 19, 2012)

Lem frowns at the durable skeleton remains and says, "What about the farm?  Should we not investigate Malcom's home in case some undead were left there.  I would hate for a villager to come to a bad end when they go to check on its condition."

OOC: I'd like the bracers unless grabbed by someone else.


----------



## kinem (Dec 19, 2012)

For the moment, Menik takes the scrolls and the wand.

"I agree. There's also the matter of the boneless elf the orc mentioned" Menik notes. "That necromancer might not be the whole story around here."


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 20, 2012)

Returning to Capoe the villagers are pleased that their troubles seem to be over and they excitedly gather for a bit of rough justice.  Rochelle eagerly takes the axe from Tasanto and strikes a blow but it is messy and doesn't kill the necromancer cleanly.  Rochelle breaks down into uncontrolled weeping and Tasanto is forced to take the axe and finish the job.  When it is over she seems more clear-minded than any other time the group has seen her and you have hope that she will eventually heal.

At Lem's insistence the four check out Malcolm's farm but a thorough scouting of the area turns up nothing else.

Continuing to think about the orc's comments, Menik comes to the conclusion that the orc was attempting to insult him but it was somehow lost in translation.

[sblock=OOC]Thanks, SK.  Corrected and I'll post the corrected version on the final tally.  I don't recall exactly where I took those numbers so the rest of you might want to check your beginning totals as well.

Thanks for your patience and for continuing to play after I picked this up.  I know it was short but, really, the only thing left is to report to Lt. Kelnin.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 21, 2012)

To be sure they rid the village of this necromancer for good, Tasanto burns the body and the blood stained table, but only after retrieving his manacles and putting them away.  Once the ashes are scattered, "Well, we have to get going.  My friends' horses are rented, and we should get them back in a timely manor." Set out on the road to return to Venza.
[sblock=ooc]Are we finishing here?  Returning the head and getting paid is just a somber formality.  Are we ambushed on the road back, or do we make it safely?  Tasanto's update are done, but I always ponder a day or two to make sure I like the changes for submitting for approval.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Dec 22, 2012)

Dolgrin cringes as Rochelle does her best attempt at a beheading swing on the necromancer and turns away as Tasanto finishes the job.  Maybe, he thinks, they should have done something more humane such as hanging, and let Rochelle be the one to whip the horse away from the tree.  A botched execution was no way for a being to die, no matter how evil he was.  The dwarf travels with the others to check out Malcom's farm and seeing it abandoned agrees with Tasanto's suggestion to return to the big city.


----------



## kinem (Dec 24, 2012)

"It is sad news we bear, but at least the dead are at peace now" Menik says, as he journeys back with the others.

In truth, his thoughts are on necromancy. What was its appeal? The power to gain servants, certainly, but the bugbear necromancer he'd helped fight last time had goblin servants enough, but still felt the desire for undead ones. Power? Any school of magic provided it; yet necromancy also called enemies against its abuser. Perhaps there was more to it ... Perhaps, if one fears death, it is comforting to think that one can somehow control it. Or it might simply be a form of rebellion against the standards of a society which might have treated such men unfairly ...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 28, 2012)

Lem says, "If I don't see another necromancer again, I'll be a happy halfling indeed.  They seem more common than flies."


----------



## possum (Dec 28, 2012)

"I can't say that I've seen two necromancers," Dolgrin says with a loud guffaw.  "Heard two of them, though."


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 29, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry I didn't get everything wrapped up before Christmas holidays.  Again, thanks for playing.  I'll make the ending date 29 Dec 2012 and have final tallies up asap.





Row 5 has the final XP tallies.

Treasures:
# 1 - Orcs: 400 gp worth gear (sold in Capoe) including one potion of cure light wounds (used). *350 gp*
# 2 - Ghoulish Children: no treasure.
# 3 - Necromancer and Minions: Bracers of Armor +1 (1,000 gp), Robe of Infinite Twine (1,000 gp), Wand of Magic Missiles (CL1) with 10 charges (150 gp), Scrolls: detect undead (25 gp), obscuring mist (25 gp), shield (25 gp), chill touch (25 gp), spectral hand (150 gp), Breastplate (200 gp), Hvy steel shield (20 gp), MW longsword (315 gp), 565 gp.

Total GP value (encounter): 3,850 (962.5 gp each)
Time-based GP:
-Dolgrin: 1,932 + 962.5 = 2,894.5 gp total
-Lem: 1,932 + 962.5 = 2,894.5 gp total
-Menik: 1,932 + 962.5 = 2,894.5 gp total
-Tasanto: 2,552 + 962.5 = 3,514.5 gp total

As usual, if there are items you wish from the accumulated treasure, deduct their value from your gp total.  Unwanted items can be easily sold in Venza.

Took over from DrJest 5 Sep 2012 (8.05 DMC)
[/sblock]

The few days travel back to Venza pass uneventfully and Dolgrin, Lem, Menik, and Tasanto are able to make their report to Lt. Kelnin.  Kelnin is understandably saddened that his wife's brother was killed but is pleased that the group was able to exact justice and remove a threat to the region.  He makes payment as promised.


----------



## kinem (Dec 29, 2012)

ooc: Thank you for running the adventure, Glasseye! It was fun.

BTW, if you wouldn't mind checking my sheet, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 29, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Thanks GE for rescuing the game for us when DrJest vanished. Good game everyone.
Tasanto is not going to be taking any the the treasure items, as he has  something else in mind to go shopping for. Now that AoMF is 4k instead  of 5k, he can sell off a couple things and afford it.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Dec 30, 2012)

Satin Knights said:


> [sblock=ooc]Thanks GE for rescuing the game for us when DrJest vanished. Good game everyone.
> Tasanto is not going to be taking any the the treasure items, as he has  something else in mind to go shopping for. Now that AoMF is 4k instead  of 5k, he can sell off a couple things and afford it.[/sblock]




Agreed!  I'm certainly glad that this game wasn't left abandoned.  Hope to see the rest of you again in the next adventure.


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 30, 2012)

I tweaked Menik's sheet.  You had only listed the encounter gold instead of encounter + time gold.  In general, the total career earnings should be 10-20% more than the experience earned over their career.  If it isn't, something was missed.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks GlassEye!


----------



## kinem (Jan 2, 2013)

Satin Knights said:


> I tweaked Menik's sheet.  You had only listed the encounter gold instead of encounter + time gold.  In general, the total career earnings should be 10-20% more than the experience earned over their career.  If it isn't, something was missed.




OK, thanks.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 4, 2013)

OOC: Just a quick couple of questions.  The time XP I have shown is 1,621xp.  Do I add that to my characters total XP on his character sheet of 4,570?  If so, he is now level 4, so I'll have to make adjustments.

The time GP is 1,711gp, plus we have the various treasure.  Lem was broke, but with the haul it looks like he is now up to 2,846gp on his character sheet that someone updated.  If I want the Bracers of Armor +1 that we found, do I subtract the 1,000gp that it is worth off his character sheet and add the item to his inventory?


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 4, 2013)

I am not sure where you are getting the Time XP as 1,621 from.  I have already updated Lem's sheet for the XP and finances.

Lem started the adventure at 2,054 XP.  He earned 300 XP in encounters and 946 in time over 86 days.  That brought him up to 3,300 exactly for third level.  Then he earned another 400 XP in encounters and 870 in time over 58 days.  That brings him to a grand total of 4,570 XP. For gold, he earned 962.5 in encounters, 946 and 986 at each level for a total of 2,894.5 gold pieces.

If you want the bracers, yes.  You state you are taking the bracers in this thread, and then add them to your character sheet, subtracting the appropriate amount of gold, 1,000 gp.  Claiming them in this thread is needed, so GE doesn't sell the bracers back to the Mystic Pearl and give Lem just coins.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 4, 2013)

My records show Lem with the bracers & Menik with the scrolls and wand.  Updating the Mystic Pearl slipped my mind, so thanks for the reminder (and all the character sheet updates), SK.


----------



## kinem (Jan 8, 2013)

Menik kept the scrolls and used them to write the spells into his book, but didn't keep the wand.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 8, 2013)

Got it.  Wand is now in the 'Pearl.


----------

